# Knitting Tea Party - 4th to 6th November



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 6:30pm GMT on Friday evening in London, it's Saturday morning in New Zealand and Australia, it's 2:30pm in New York and in Los Angeles it's nearly Teatime! I'm busily preparing for _Bonfire Night_ tomorrow and all kinds of pyromaniacal fun, because of that, I'm starting this weekend's party early while I sit and have a beer with friends, I'm not certain whether I'll be able to be online at my usual time of 11pm.

This weekend the petrolhead action comes in the form of the Valencia _MotoGP_ in Spain, hopefully I'll get to see some of it! Sunday also sees the _Veteran Car Run_ from London to Brighton, where many cars from before 1905 will drive the 50 or so miles from Hyde Park down to the seaside. It is the world's longest running motoring event and quite a sight, details of what goes on are available at:

http://www.veterancarrun.com/

and a good history of the event is available at:

http://www.vccofgb.co.uk/lontobri/history.html

I'd like to thank Sam for hosting last week, he did a fine job standing in for me. I hope everybody enjoys this weekend's _Knitting Tea Party_ as much with lots of light chatter about all things inconsequential, with lots of nice food, stories of what we've been up to and hopefully a few pretty pictures as well.

Since tomorrow is _Guy Fawkes Night_, this week's receipt is for a _Bonfire Dinner_. Sausages are the traditional _Bonfire_ food and it's no coincidence this is _National Sausage Week!_ Our traditional sausages weigh 2 ounces each and come in strings of eight, so people outside of Britain should use that as their guide with whichever variety is available locally.

I hope you all enjoy this simple dish!
Dave

*Sausage and Apple Bake*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
1 lb (450g) baby new potatoes, unpeeled
2 small red onions, sliced into wedges
4-8 whole cloves garlic, unpeeled
2 tbsp (30ml) olive oil
1 lb (450g) Bramley cooking apples (US _Rome variety_), cored and sliced into wedges
8 good pork sausages (1 lb/450g)
1 tsp dried sage

*Method:*
_Preheat the oven to 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6_

Place the potatoes, onion, garlic and oil in a large roasting tray or dish. Toss together and season with salt and freshly ground black pepper. Bake for 15 minutes.

Remove from the oven, then stir in the Bramley slices and sausages. Season and sprinkle the sage over the top. Return to the oven and bake for a further 25-30 minutes or until the sausages are cooked through and the apples and vegetables are tender.

Serve with a selection of green vegetables.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Dave, am I dreaming, or am I really the first to respond to the knitting tea party this week? I would be so chuffed to be first!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Have a great evening out and about, Dave!! The recipe sounds absolutely fabulous!! I shall have to make this tomorrow and get the sausages out of the freezer!! I love the links you post for historical events!!

For our typical outdoor bonfire, we have hot dogs, and large marshmellows roasted over the fire/hot coals. We use long sticks and put them on for the roasting. And we usually serve a hot chocolate. Of course that is for the bonfire/cooking fires made in the firepits (not a BBQ). The kids love this sort of thing!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Dave, am I dreaming, or am I really the first to respond to the knitting tea party this week? I would be so chuffed to be first!!!


You are indeed the first, hope you're fit and well and drying out after all the rain!

Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Thank you for such a tasty sounding receipt Dave, I will get some sausages tomorrow and try this one out. I will not be at any bonfire but I can enjoy the meal. I am dog sitting this weekend for 2 of my doggie friends. Lola is nearly 12 weeks old and I had forgotten how much you have to be on your toes and ready to move very quickly when the little one decides to do the business. Thank goodness for the training pads is all I can say, I have one on every room floor just in case ! I just hope the fireworks are not too noisy for them as I do enjoy watching them. There should be quite a spectacle to watch as it is a very clear moonlit night here and the forecast is the same for tomorrow. Enjoy everyone


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, this is DorisT. I'm sitting here with Dave near Portobello Road in the Duke of Wellington Pub having a beer! I'm doing the Tea Party live. Dave has been showing me London for a few days and it's an amazing city! I would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, am I dreaming, or am I really the first to respond to the knitting tea party this week? I would be so chuffed to be first!!!
> ...


I am drying out after the rain yesterday. Today has been a beautiful crisp autumn day. At the moment my lovely husband is in the kitchen cooking haddock morney. He has brought me a great bloody mary to drink, while I peruse the forum. What more could a girl want?


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hi, this is DorisT. I'm sitting here with Dave near Portobello Road in the Duke of Wellington Pub having a beer! I'm doing the Tea Party live. Dave has been showing me London for a few days and it's an amazing city! I would recommend it to anyone!


I am sure you are having a wonderful time, so much to see, do, eat and drink !!!! Enjoy every minute


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Dave and everyone, glad to be at the tea party. All though I'm at work and having lunch (KFC) Great receipt Dave. Have to try that this weekend.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone it's just after 3 pm. here in Michigan on Monday mom had most of the rest of her stitches removed. When she goes in this comming Monday they will set up an appointment with the oncologist. We had a little bit of good news yesterday what they thought might be something wrong with mom's thyroid is just how it looks when you have hypothyroidism. So no cancer there. I had to start my dusty rose afghan over this week. Here is mom's peppers & Itallian sausges. 
Take several large green peppers seeded & sliced 4-8
several large sweet onions 4-6 peeled & sliced
enough Itallian sausages for everyone to have 1-3 skinned
place the sausages in the bottom of a large glass baking dish in a single layer 
place the green peppers & onions on top to cover really well & bake at 250-300 degrees farenhite for 2-3 hours cover the pan with foil. after 2-3 hours drain off the grease. recover with foil & bake until the peppers & onions are cooked down really well
serve on hoagie or mini sub buns.
they do not need any seasoning. you want to bury the sausages in the peppers & onions. you can also use brats.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We are hoping for some rain tomorrow (the ski areas want snow, of course), and it's turned off cold here over the past couple of days. I've just finished weaving in the ends on my grandson's ear flap hat, so hopefully, I will get that along with the mittens and Christmas stocking for him sent off on Monday; I'll wrap their skull beanies before putting them in, too. My gift making is progressing well--and Sunday around here will be all about NFL games, so I should get lots of knitting done then, too. 

Right now I'm off for an afternoon work shift and then will check back in--someone remind me to find and post the English bread pudding recipe for dessert, as I've been thinking about that lately (it's a holiday dish that I only make once a year when people are coming over, as if left alone with it, I will eat the entire dish myself!). 

Hope everyone's day/week is going well, and I'll "see" you later!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi every one. Hope you all had a good week. I am at the end of a good week back at work, even though my walk to and from the station yesterday evening and this morning left me feeling like I was in a flood. 
Last week's talk of soda bread has left me wanting to make some this weekend and what I would really like to go with it is some fish pate. I have a soda bread recipe, but not a fish pate. Can anyone recommend one please?
Dave, the sausage bake sounds delicious. That is what we will be having for supper tomorrow. It's just the kind of thing my children will enjoy.
I have been up in the bedroom with the lights off watching fire works from a local school- a good display and all for free. Watching in the house is great, I am very scared of fireworks- the result of having been hit by one as a child.
Hope everone has a good weekend.
Rebecca


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Hi every one. Hope you all had a good week. I am at the end of a good week back at work, even though my walk to and from the station yesterday evening and this morning left me feeling like I was in a flood.
> Last week's talk of soda bread has left me wanting to make some this weekend and what I would really like to go with it is some fish pate. I have a soda bread recipe, but not a fish pate. Can anyone recommend one please?
> Dave, the sausage bake sounds delicious. That is what we will be having for supper tomorrow. It's just the kind of thing my children will enjoy.
> I have been up in the bedroom with the lights off watching fire works from a local school- a good display and all for free. Watching in the house is great, I am very scared of fireworks- the result of having been hit by one as a child.
> ...


Receipt for Fish pate
Take 2 smoked mackerel and flake in a bowl then add 1 carton of Philadelphia soft cheese and mix together , so simple and tasty. if I want a healthier option I use the Light version or sometimes I use soft cheese with herbs. If wanting a smooth pate I use my hand blender but it is rather nice when quite a rough texture. It is delicious on toast, crackers, baked potato etc


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > Hi every one. Hope you all had a good week. I am at the end of a good week back at work, even though my walk to and from the station yesterday evening and this morning left me feeling like I was in a flood.
> ...


That sounds great- just what I wanted. It sounds tasty and very easy to make. Thank you.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. I can't believe I made it onto the first page. Nice to have you back, Dave. Hope everyone is well or if ill that you are recovering. Take care.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

ohhhhhh, i must try the fish pate recipe, it sounds like something i would love. i like stuff to smear on good crackers. wow, can't believe i am in on the first of tea party. 
today, has been my stay at home day and knit and watch good movies. i was watching a really good horror, but had to postpone it till later tonite, bj doesn't like scary stuff. so i watch them either with my neices or alone. hubby has nite mares from them. not me, i just watch them and file it away, its a movie. but what ever. 
yesterday turned really cold here, we picked all the rest of our green tomatoes, and i have then on the counter. what a shame, this is the best they have looked this yr.a nd are blooming like crazy. oh well, thats the way of it i guess. i fixed homemade chicken noodle soup yesterday for our lunch. tonite i am fixing sausage quiche, instead of running it over in one deep dish crust i am doing it in two crusts. i just added more cheese. ok, have a good evening everyone and i will enjoy reading what everyone has going this wkend. later


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Dave, sounds delicious. My other half is off on a golfing weekend with some pals and I'm having the 'girls' for an overnight. We're going out for a meal tomorrow night and will probably be able to see the local firework display fom the restaurant. The 'girls' and I were at college together over 40 years ago and we meet up once every six weeks or so and we haven't run out of things to talk and laugh about yet! Friends are a great blessing and although I don't have any biological sisters these three are my adopted sisters. I hope everyone enjoys their weekend as much as I intend to!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I forgot to say that you serve the peppers & onions on top of the sausages. Tonight I am making beef chop suey for dinner.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Another day of work done...and back at it tomorrow! I found the bread pudding recipe, so here it is.

BREAD PUDDING

3 tablespoons butter
1 lb. loaf of stale bread
1 quart milk (4 cups)
2 cups sugar
3 eggs
2 tablespoons vanilla
1 1/2 cups raisins (I don't care for raisins, and you can leave them out or add another fruit you like, such as chopped dates or figs)

Preheat oven to 325F. Melt butter in oven in a 3 to 4 quart baking dish. Cool while preparing pudding. Tear bread into chunks and put in a large bowl. Pour milk over and let stand a few minutes; squeeze together (you can use a spoon or fork to mash it together instead of your hands). Beat eggs, sugar, and vanilla together in a small bowl; add to bread mixture. Stir in the raisins or other fruit. Pour into prepared dish. Bake until firm, about 1 3/4 hours. Serve with whiskey sauce (follows). This can be eaten cold without sauce (the way I like it).

WHISKEY SAUCE

1 egg at room temperature
1 cup sugar
1 stick butter, melted and hot
2 to 4 tablespoons whiskey (or rum)

Beat egg in small bowl until thick and lemon colored. Gradually add sugar, beating constantly, until thick (2-3 minutes). Add hot butter and stir until smooth. Blend in alcohol. If too thick, thin with a bit of water.

To serve hot: cube pudding and put in broiler proof dishes. Spoon sauce over top; broil until top is golden and pudding heated through.

I don't usually make the sauce, as I like it cold best, but I include the receipt for the sauce since that's the way the lady who gave it to me liked it. I don't remember where in England she was from, but I did enjoy visiting with her.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Yum Yum Yum...Love bread pudding and Lisa...I pray your Mom is doing better and getting stronger every day. Dave. You are so much fun. Your life is one of constant movement. Good for you! I will try the wonderful recipe. My hubby and I are off to Maine. We will be there for 3 wks in a 'cabin' the hospital has set up for us to stay. The people there sound so lovely. I can hardly wait. I have my books (On Guy Hawkes and the 'plot') and my knitting. I am set, ready & GO


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hi, this is DorisT. I'm sitting here with Dave near Portobello Road in the Duke of Wellington Pub having a beer! I'm doing the Tea Party live. Dave has been showing me London for a few days and it's an amazing city! I would recommend it to anyone!


Hi Dave and Doris T,

How nice to have a beer together, doing the Tea Party at the Pub. I'll bet, DorisT, you had tons of fun with Dave as a tour guide in London, and you probably learned a lot of history of London Town. Great to see you back, Dave! Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Made page 2! So glad the tea party is on! However, I am still reading posts from last weekend!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello all - we're headed up to Madison, WI early tomorrow a.m. to help son and DIL get settled in their brand new home. Will be nice being with them and doing some painting, picture hanging, etc. Good physical labor feels good from time to time...just hope my muscles think it's a good idea also. 

We had a lot of out of town company last week-end as we celebrated the life of our SIL who passed away a month ago. Thanks to many of you for the recipes I used to feed the crowd who stayed with us. I made a mushroom and an artichoke quiche and I made Autumn roasted vegetables with brined chicken on top. Everything turned out delicious and I was able to make it all ahead of time and just pop it in the oven when necessary. 

Tonight's dinner was creamy curried shrimp with yellow rice and peas. It was wonderful and full of flavor. I can post the recipe if anyone is interested.

Enjoy the bonfires and the festivities---I'm hoping to visit my brother who is working in London for the next couple of years. Maybe I'll time it to be this time next year so I can see the bonfires in person.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

picked up the computer this afternoon - running nicely

have been having some lovely but cool days - not many of those left.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Tonight's dinner was creamy curried shrimp with yellow rice and peas. It was wonderful and full of flavor. I can post the recipe if anyone is interested.

rookie retiree - you should know by now that tea party goers love recipes lol -- we will be waiting for yours. 

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Everything sounds delicious! I don't eat sausage often, but I am really craving some now! How lucky you are Doris to have such a great guide! Dave, if the tea party is still going in a year or more, and I get to London, will you be my guide? Wish I could come this summer, but home remodeling is killing my finances!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Everything sounds delicious! I don't eat sausage often, but I am really craving some now! How lucky you are Doris to have such a great guide! Dave, if the tea party is still going in a year or more, and I get to London, will you be my guide? Wish I could come this summer, but home remodeling is killing my finances!


Hey Pammie - maybe we can plan our trip together?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Pammie - maybe we can plan our trip together?[/quote]

Sounds good!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Creamy Shrimp Curry with Rice and Peas - recipe attached. This is definitely one of those recipes where you make it according to your personal tastes...I like mild curry so went very easy on the powder -I also like the consistency to be on the saucey side so usually add chicken stock to the mixture near the end to get it to where I want it. You can substitute chicken and it's equally yummy.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 6:30pm GMT on Friday evening in London, it's Saturday morning in New Zealand and Australia, it's 2:30pm in New York and in Los Angeles it's nearly Teatime! I'm busily preparing for _Bonfire Night_ tomorrow and all kinds of pyromaniacal fun, because of that, I'm starting this weekend's party early while I sit and have a beer with friends, I'm not certain whether I'll be able to be online at my usual time of 11pm.
> 
> ...


Dave

Nearly missed the tea party. Love the pictures from last weeks Bonfire, and then nearly missed this weeks tea party seems I nearly miss everything Oh well. such is life. Thank you for the recipe. Enjoy yourself. Pug


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Another day of work done...and back at it tomorrow! I found the bread pudding recipe, so here it is.
> 
> BREAD PUDDING
> 
> ...


Ooh, that sounds so good, can't wait to make it. 
Thank you for sharing.

Dave that receipt looks really good, I'm going to try that also on one of these chilly days we are having.

Hope everyone's doing well, enjoying their weekend. I'm just watching Grimm and working on a toddlers dress for Christmas. Well, I'm working on more things than should be legal at one time, lol...but I'm making progress on them all.

 :roll:


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

I am currently working on a "pattern-free" tube sock to fit over a cast. My mom fell on the ice Monday and broke her ankle. Only the pediatric patients get colored casts so I thought I'd make a few cosies/tube socks to keep her toes warm and white cast clean.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> I am currently working on a "pattern-free" tube sock to fit over a cast. My mom fell on the ice Monday and broke her ankle. Only the pediatric patients get colored casts so I thought I'd make a few cosies/tube socks to keep her toes warm and white cast clean.


That's a great idea, hope she heals quickly and well.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Have a great evening out and about, Dave!! The recipe sounds absolutely fabulous!! I shall have to make this tomorrow and get the sausages out of the freezer!! I love the links you post for historical events!!
> 
> For our typical outdoor bonfire, we have hot dogs, and large marshmellows roasted over the fire/hot coals. We use long sticks and put them on for the roasting. And we usually serve a hot chocolate. Of course that is for the bonfire/cooking fires made in the firepits (not a BBQ). The kids love this sort of thing!


5mmdpns don't forget the s'mores! yum yum


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Dave for the recipe. I am going to have to try it soon. Tomorrow we are having ham balls. They are my DH's favorite. I am sure he will like your recipe too. He loves sausage dishes. We will be canning apples tomorrow for apple pie. The are the last, no more canning until next year. The pantry is full. I finished a pair of socks. I just have to do a stretchy bind off. I will soon have hats on the needles and am still working on a sweater. Lots to do this winter. Have fun showing Doris London. I am sure you are a fabulous host.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love S'mores! Wish I had some right now!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Have a great evening out and about, Dave!! The recipe sounds absolutely fabulous!! I shall have to make this tomorrow and get the sausages out of the freezer!! I love the links you post for historical events!!
> ...


ha! I knew there was something else -- *chuckles with glee* I did bring the relish and mustard!!!! And the bucket of water to douse the fire/coals when we are done!!! :lol:

PS, what is your recipe for the ham balls???


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, yumm. These are great sounding recipes - all. 
Sam, glad you got your computer back. It's awful to be without one. 
So fun that Doris and Dave are pubbing it together. Yes, I would imagine there would be no better guide than Dave. I hope you take pictures, Doris. 
I've been knitting up a storm, making baby gifts and made a graph of a Colts horshoe for a knit cap for my nephew, and embroidered another one on his Nurse's lab cap and the name, Colts on another one. They just happened to be Blue so I could put the Colts stuff in white. So sad that the Colts are doing so poorly this year. 
I've made a couple of spiral scarves and have just had the needles clicking away. 
My trip to St. Louis is delayed until after Thanksgiving ( I'll spare you the details), but that will speed up the acquisition of Ms. Izzy Bell. Tonight I spent a fortune on a soft cat carrier, a very deep, or high sided litter box, and scoop. A nice little sheepskin mattress, a cat toy on a stick and string, litter, cat food, and treats. A cute little rug for her to walk on when she gets out of the litter box, ----- and that's all I can remember right now. I will be getting her this weekend, probably. 
I'm very excited
Excited to have another new born great-great nephew (6lbs 5 ounces) and to read all about what's happening with everyone here. got my eyes on All Y'all.  Later,


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dandylion, what makes you think that Izzy Belle will want to sleep on that luxurious sheepskin?? She may want you to share it with her on your bed! haha, you have the dearest fun with her and enjoy every minute!!! And I know who will be operating that toy on a string for her! It is a widely known fact that cat toys are not for cats, but for the one who plays with the cat!!! Did you get a catnip toy too?? And dont forget the cat food, otherwise you will never train her to eat!!! haha, your house will welcome her.


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hi, this is DorisT. I'm sitting here with Dave near Portobello Road in the Duke of Wellington Pub having a beer! I'm doing the Tea Party live. Dave has been showing me London for a few days and it's an amazing city! I would recommend it to anyone!


I love London and I am jealous! But, on the other hand, I am grateful to "him whose name shall not pass my lips", that he was in RN submarines and we got to live in England for a few years. 
Have a knees up for me


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dandylion, what makes you think that Izzy Belle will want to sleep on that luxurious sheepskin?? She may want you to share it with her on your bed! haha, you have the dearest fun with her and enjoy every minute!!! And I know who will be operating that toy on a string for her! It is a widely known fact that cat toys are not for cats, but for the one who plays with the cat!!! Did you get a catnip toy too?? And dont forget the cat food, otherwise you will never train her to eat!!! haha, your house will welcome her.


Yes, 5mmdpns, I do think the the cat bed will strictly be for downstairs, but I'm also thinking that after a week or so she will be pushing me off my pillow. I did get her some dry cat food, and I looked at the ingerdients of Iamms, and Frisky's. They both are dry and I got two bags: one meat, and one seafood. Does anyone have an opinion on cat food. My friend thinks Iamms is better, but they seemed very close in nutrition to me, so I took the Friskys. No I didn't get any catnip toys. I thought I'd let her stay sober while we get to know each other


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hi, this is DorisT. I'm sitting here with Dave near Portobello Road in the Duke of Wellington Pub having a beer! I'm doing the Tea Party live. Dave has been showing me London for a few days and it's an amazing city! I would recommend it to anyone!


Doris you lucky girl! Tea Party Live! Dave the Sausage and Apple Bake sounds absolutely yummy! I'm just getting home from a high school football playoff game. When I got home I found that I had lost the bluetooth for my phone. I'm hoping someone found it and turned it in to lost and found. I am devastated. Now I'm off to read the posts then off to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all
Popping in for a few minutes before dashing back out. Yesterday I went to a Art and quilting fair, not much knitting but enough for me spend a fair bit of money- but most of it was for christmas- either presents I need to buy for myself or that I am going to knit for others. Was very tempted by a workshop on Viking Knitting. Seemed more like weaving with fine wire making jewelry. Looked great but then I decided I had so much 'normal' knitting to do that I would resist.
Started this morning going out for breakfast with my Bible study group. Then to an extended family picnic with family we only seem to catch up with at funerals so great to do so just for the sake of it. It was at Belair National Park (for those who know Adelaide) and while it was the hottest day for the summer so far we had shelter and a breeze the whole time so didn't notice the heat.
And now waiting to go out to a 50th an hour after getting home. And in that time I have managed to start a tea cosy for my daughters friend. I thought it was for christmas and discovered today that it is for her birthday and is needed next weekend- plenty of time though as it won't take long. Emma has simple tastes so mindless knitting as long as I can get the size right. Think I might get the tea pot from Maryanne so I know the size of the pot and then I can put the handle and spout holes in the right place.
Meant to say how envious I am Doris of being in London- I love it, indeed I love the UK and if it wasn't for family over here I would be tempted to return.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 6:30pm GMT on Friday evening in London, it's Saturday morning in New Zealand and Australia, it's 2:30pm in New York and in Los Angeles it's nearly Teatime! I'm busily preparing for _Bonfire Night_ tomorrow and all kinds of pyromaniacal fun, because of that, I'm starting this weekend's party early while I sit and have a beer with friends, I'm not certain whether I'll be able to be online at my usual time of 11pm.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the recipe. I have one similar using Kiebalsa sausage and I serve it with warm saurkraut. Delish !


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, this is DorisT. I'm sitting here with Dave near Portobello Road in the Duke of Wellington Pub having a beer! I'm doing the Tea Party live. Dave has been showing me London for a few days and it's an amazing city! I would recommend it to anyone!
> ...


I managed to meet up with Doris a couple of times during her stay in London and help her unpick the relationship between the City of London and the City of Westminster, something that tends to confuse visitors. I was also able explain a little of the life of Londoners and the way the metropolis grew over two thousand years to cover an area of over 600 square miles and have a population of 7.75 million. Walking through London you get to see how its cellular arrangement is the result of organic growth, rather than large-scale planning. Greater London is the result of centuries of small towns and villages expanding and merging into one vast urban area. I just hope I didn't overload her with too much history!

But we were able to stop at one or two (or more) pubs to sample local ales and also show her some things that are off the usual tourist trail, but which help one make sense of what can be a confusing place to visit. It's very easy to visit London and see the grand palaces and government buildings, but forget this is a living city where millions of ordinary people live and work, so I took here to see a town house, a street market, some everyday shops as well as the most expensive and grand.

I think she's enjoying her visit, I've left her with a list of things to do over the weekend whilst I'm tied up with my Bonfire activities. You'll have to ask Doris for a full report on her return to America.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Hi every one. Hope you all had a good week. I am at the end of a good week back at work, even though my walk to and from the station yesterday evening and this morning left me feeling like I was in a flood.
> Last week's talk of soda bread has left me wanting to make some this weekend and what I would really like to go with it is some fish pate. I have a soda bread recipe, but not a fish pate. Can anyone recommend one please?
> Dave, the sausage bake sounds delicious. That is what we will be having for supper tomorrow. It's just the kind of thing my children will enjoy.
> I have been up in the bedroom with the lights off watching fire works from a local school- a good display and all for free. Watching in the house is great, I am very scared of fireworks- the result of having been hit by one as a child.
> ...


Hope you enjoy the sausage bake, it's a good easy 'one-pot' family meal, it's ideal for this time of year because a few extra minutes won't hurt if you turn the heat right down after the main cooking period, so you have a good hearty meal after your bonfire celebrations.

Fireworks are beautiful things, but they can be dangerous too. I hope everybody follows the 'fireworks code' and has a wonderful safe fun-filled night.

Dave


----------



## sunshine4me (Jun 20, 2011)

Good morning,
I would love to have that recipe. I love anything curry!! And yellow curry is my favorite. 
Thanks,
Elaine


----------



## sunshine4me (Jun 20, 2011)

Wren,
Thanks, I got it!! I can't wait to make it!!


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

My husband/I are both 1/2 Italian and we make peppers/sausage/sweet onions often!!! My dad is 89 and his mother/dad were from Italy. They came to Michigan and opened the Napolitano Italian Bakery ninety some years ago and it is still open today! Awesome Italian bread, makes the sandwich! My husband and his family make the Italian sausage every year the weekend before Christmas. We call it the "Sausage Party". Lots of raw meat (ususally around 200 pounds or so. My husband delivers it fresh to some of his friends/family and the rest goes into the freezer. It's a great family tradition. I can't take the smell of the raw meat, so I'm the designated wine pourer!!! Works for me!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dandylion, what makes you think that Izzy Belle will want to sleep on that luxurious sheepskin?? She may want you to share it with her on your bed! haha, you have the dearest fun with her and enjoy every minute!!! And I know who will be operating that toy on a string for her! It is a widely known fact that cat toys are not for cats, but for the one who plays with the cat!!! Did you get a catnip toy too?? And dont forget the cat food, otherwise you will never train her to eat!!! haha, your house will welcome her.
> ...


After the Chinese food killed a bunch of animals my vet mentioned that Friskies uses American ingredients, so I have been a little fearful of buying other brands except that and Purina. Also she recently said that nutritionists are saying that they need some canned food, so I am getting some of that also, but I have some cats that seem to prefer the dry and they are very healthy.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

dandylion---

My cats always got only dry food until I had one with health issues that required some canned food. He had an infection as a kitten that inhibited his growth and caused neurological problems (he had seizures). He was too underweight and had problems eating dry food when I got him from the shelter. Eventually he was able to transition to moist packs and dry food, then dry food with only treats of the moist pieces. The cat I have now, Plato, needs to have canned food daily, though he also has dry food available all the time, in order to avoid impacted bowel issues. All dry is not an option. Our vet says to avoid the moist bits except for occasional treats and to avoid fish because cats can develop allergies to both of these type foods. She recommends any good-quality name-brand that is a chicken and rice combo. I stick to this for the canned food as well and Plato seems to be thriving.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all it has been a lovely day here in Oz. Good spring weather. I spent the day with DH cleaning the pool and we ripped all the weeds out of the garden beds and planted 'mother in laws tongue' in the pool garden beds, got some sugar can mulch and put that around the plants to help keep the weeds down. After all this I got the urge to do more planting so got some tomato plants and I am trying the tumble down tomato variety in a hanging basket. Anyway it all looks much better in our garden but we are both pretty tired...no knitting today. 
Recipes sound good. Have a good night/day all.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

These good eats are making me hungry. Am recovering this week post hospital. The home nurses are coming out to check on me. Even was able to go out and collect the eggs yesterday!!!
Here is a quick quiche we fix for any meal.
Take pastry sheets (either homemade or the ones Pillsbury does) and line the pan. Take as many eggs as it would need to fill the pan about 1/4 and beat the eggs nice and fluffy and light. Add ingredients one likes; such as chopped onions, garlic, parsley,chives, crumbles bacon (oh this is such a personal thing to make) sausage, turkey, drained veggies---just whatever, and plenty of shredded cheeze. Mix all these additions and add with the beaten eggs. Pour into the pan and bake at 360 until set and lightly browish on top. (if you like, you can add some cream or milk for extra richness.)


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 6:30pm GMT on Friday evening in London, it's Saturday morning in New Zealand and Australia, it's 2:30pm in New York and in Los Angeles it's nearly Teatime! I'm busily preparing for _Bonfire Night_ tomorrow and all kinds of pyromaniacal fun, because of that, I'm starting this weekend's party early while I sit and have a beer with friends, I'm not certain whether I'll be able to be online at my usual time of 11pm.
> 
> ...


I'm jealous. I love bon fires. When I was a little girl, we spent the summers in the cool of the country. On Saturday nites, the men of the summer community would build a big bon fire & help all us kids roast hot dogs & marshmallows. Memories ;-)
Have a good weekend all!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> dandylion---
> 
> My cats always got only dry food until I had one with health issues that required some canned food. He had an infection as a kitten that inhibited his growth and caused neurological problems (he had seizures). He was too underweight and had problems eating dry food when I got him from the shelter. Eventually he was able to transition to moist packs and dry food, then dry food with only treats of the moist pieces. The cat I have now, Plato, needs to have canned food daily, though he also has dry food available all the time, in order to avoid impacted bowel issues. All dry is not an option. Our vet says to avoid the moist bits except for occasional treats and to avoid fish because cats can develop allergies to both of these type foods. She recommends any good-quality name-brand that is a chicken and rice combo. I stick to this for the canned food as well and Plato seems to be thriving.


I think it varies from cat to cat. I don't have one at the moment, but my last cat ate a little of whatever was going, he loved it when I picked the scraps off the carcass of roast chicken or joints of meat. He also ate the giblets after I'd boiled them for gravy and absolutely adored a little calves liver as a treat, his other favourite was fresh coley poached in milk. He was a total pest if I got fish and chips from the 'chippy', he was after the battered skin from my piece of fish which he really relished. It didn't seem to do him any harm since he died of old age at seventeen.

But some of his habits were very strange, he'd been a pub cat and I acquired him when he was eight years old and the landlady emigrated to Spain. He liked to go out of an evening to my local pub about half a mile away and would walk beside me like a dog. Once there, he'd drink a saucer of ale and eat a packet of potato chips, that's truly messy to watch because cats teeth aren't designed for them and they shatter! Then he'd quite happily perch on the back of the bench seat and watch everybody, my friends used to joke he'd probably smoke cigarettes too, if only he knew how to work a lighter!

Dave


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

DebNannyMom said:


> These good eats are making me hungry. Am recovering this week post hospital. The home nurses are coming out to check on me. Even was able to go out and collect the eggs yesterday!!!
> Here is a quick quiche we fix for any meal.
> quote]
> So glad you are on the mend, Deb. I am going to try the quiche this weekend.
> ...


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good morning everyone! It has been a dreadful week here in NH, with power outages from the early snowstorm. We lost our power on Sat. evening and didn't get it back until late Thursday evening. We are fortunate enough to have a generator, which cost us a fortune in gas to run, but some people are still without service. I spent lots of time with the grandsons, as they came to share our heat when their power went out, and some time working on Christmas ornaments for the 25 women at my mom's assisted living home's tree trimming party. Hope to catch up on laundry and housecleaning today before I get back to some serious knitting! Have a wonderful and safe weekend, everyone!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

I understand from the morning news that there are many still without power even with many working on the problem. Prayerfully, this is the worst for the winter.
Tommie


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the recipe Dave, sounds delicious. My other half is off on a golfing weekend with some pals and I'm having the 'girls' for an overnight. We're going out for a meal tomorrow night and will probably be able to see the local firework display fom the restaurant. The 'girls' and I were at college together over 40 years ago and we meet up once every six weeks or so and we haven't run out of things to talk and laugh about yet! Friends are a great blessing and although I don't have any biological sisters these three are my adopted sisters. I hope everyone enjoys their weekend as much as I intend to!


 :wink: i am like you, i still get together with 2 friends from highschool, 40yrs ago, there was another friend and she passed away 3 yrs ago, was just an awful thing to loose someone so like a sister. but we 3 still try to meet once a month at a local coffee/panini place. like you we never run out of things to catch up on. i am a true believer in keeping up with good friends. you go girl.


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone from frosty Northwest Ohio. It is still only about 30 degrees out, but will be a beautiful sunny day. I plan to fix my flower beds and cut down the raspberry bushes ..after it warms up a bit. I'm enjoying all the posts and recipes, all sound so good! Enjoy your weekend with bonfires, and all that good food and of coarse, knitting.
Sadie


----------



## bjg523 (Jan 29, 2011)

My first tea party! I am lovin the recipes and really enjoy reading all the posts. Off for the next few days. On the agenda, dog park with Murphy, a Wheaten terrier, usual household chores, church and dinner out. Hubby surprised me with tickets to "The Christmas Story" Play at the local College yesterday by sending me an email at work! I am currently working on a crochet pumpkin which had to put aside, Drs. orders while recovering from carpal tunnel. All healed up and ready to back to my crafts. Life is Good!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm loving all the receipts being posted, I'm getting lots of good ideas for Autumn meals, we are a bunch of foodies!

I'm really glad to read lots of good news from those recovering from various illnesses, wishing you all better soon.

I'm getting ready for tonight, but managing to see a little of the _MotoGP_ qualifying from Valencia. I'm so glad I watched the 125cc class, this is the final race of the 2-stroke bikes (they'll be 250cc 4-strokes next year) and local lad Danny Webb, who comes from near where I live posted the fastest time and will start from pole position. He's competed in over 80 Grand Prix races and this is his first pole position, just goes to show persistence can pay off in the end!

Dave


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I've had a lovely morning. The sun is shining, although it's chilly. I went to a church car boot sale and bought lots of nice things. One lady was selling back copies of Simply Knitting magazines, so I got them for 10p each. Then on another stall I bought a new handknitted scarf for 20p, yes 20p! For my pilot husband I got 4 pictures of old biplanes for just 20p each. The best though was a handknitted aran sweater in a lovely cornflower blue, for £4.50. It fits me perfectly. Last but not least, a novel to read in bed tonight for 49p. What a great haul. This will be the last car boot sale of the year so they were almost giving things away.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good Saturday morning...or I hope yours is good. The storm's arrived, and the wind is blasting the rain against the windows this cold morning! He found some speakers last night, so I have sound again (lost it when he changed out the monitor on my computer), and I logged into Pandora radio, which automatically started playing Christmas music. Normally, I love it, but I'm finding hard to take today, as I really want to spend Christmas with my family but know I won't get to. And that's a road I know better than to go down this morning.

Last night I finished up one of the Nakamura non-felted slippers, and it's quite warm and comfy--hopefully, my right foot will have one as well by this evening. <grin> I used a variegated yarn, so I don't expect them to match exactly, but I really like the effect of the yarn with the first one. When they're done, I'll post a picture.

I'm thinking that pot pie type receipt will work splendidly for supper tonight, too...it's a one pot or soupish kind of blustery day today--a hearty hot food is needed for sure. I hope he doesn't have to be outside too much today in the weather, though I expect they won't have many visitors at the ruins on a day like this!

I do have to go to work as well (though my commute is not far--from the coffee pot back to the desk, ha ha), but I am off tomorrow, which means football for him and knitting for me! I'm making fantastic progress on the gift pile--it grows as the stash goes down--and I'm quite pleased with that. I do have quite a basket full of ends that need weaving in, but that can be done in short order when I'm ready to sit down and just do it.

Here's to staying warm (or cool, depending on which side of the earth we're on), dry, and well fed today.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

morning all it's almost 10am in South Western Ontario Canada. Dave so glad your back and having a wonderful time with DorisT. Sam thank you for hosting a wonderful Party last weekend. thank you Solenna for the bread pudding recipe. i will be trying that one real soon. Dave as for your cat who loved eating potato chips growing up i had a cat named patches and every time she heard the bag rustle she was right there waiting for her share. Dandylion congrats on the cat.
as for today its going to be very busy. little one is off to Nana's so my hubby and i can go over to a friends house to put the insulation in and dry wall up in her basement renovation. so hopefully it will keep hubby from missing being home in Newfoundland tonight to watch bonfire. he said it was his favorite time of year.
hope all have a great day or night. will check in later


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi, I love in NH - us and I have never heard of a car boot sale. At first I thought people were selling boots but then I started to get the idea that it was more like a yard sale. So what are these car boot sales like? It sounds like you got some great deals! For us in New England the yard sales have come to an end for this year. The big snow storm we had a couple of weeks ago saw to that. 

Anyway, it is a great time of year for knitting and cooking and joining in with a tea party.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Here in Nova Scotia, Canada I will be enjoying a pot luck dinner (everyone brings their favourite dish) and then we will be having a bon fire outside by a river. I hope we will be enjoying S'Mores - this is a traditional Girl Guide (from Lady Baden Powell fame) campfire treat consisting of roasted marshmallows and a few squares of a Cadbury Dairy Milk chocolate bar squished (sandwiched) between two graham wafer squares. So gooey and yummy!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

GrandmaMoses said:


> Hi, I love in NH - us and I have never heard of a car boot sale. At first I thought people were selling boots but then I started to get the idea that it was more like a yard sale. So what are these car boot sales like? It sounds like you got some great deals! For us in New England the yard sales have come to an end for this year. The big snow storm we had a couple of weeks ago saw to that.
> 
> Anyway, it is a great time of year for knitting and cooking and joining in with a tea party.


Yes, grandmaMoses, they are just like your yard sales. I was touring New England for 2 weeks in Oct. We passed many yard sales and I was itching to stop and have a look. However we were in a tour bus and stopping was not an option. We would never do a bus tour again because they stick to their schedule and your don't get to do what you like. Once we passed through a lovely quaint town and were instead taken to a huge shopping mall, where we were left for 3 hours! No one on the bus wanted to be there, we all wanted to stop at the pretty little town instead. The weather in New England was lovely and warm when I was there. Just as well I didn't wait a few weeks.


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

I just noticed that I wrote that I love in NH, which I guess is true. It comes in handy since I live in NH. 

Some day I hope to visit your country and I will take your advise and not do a bus tour.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

WOW, what a Stash Catch at the car boot sale! I love that terminology; far more romantic and exotic than yard sale! My brother puts up a sign that reads "Stuff Sale" - he says he wants to keep his yard. teehee What about posting a picture of your aran sweater. It sounds delightful.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> GrandmaMoses said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I love in NH - us and I have never heard of a car boot sale. At first I thought people were selling boots but then I started to get the idea that it was more like a yard sale. So what are these car boot sales like? It sounds like you got some great deals! For us in New England the yard sales have come to an end for this year. The big snow storm we had a couple of weeks ago saw to that.
> ...


I like car-boot sales too, great for books, I've made some great 'finds' in them over the years!

Absolutely agree with you about organised tours, they're always a case of _one size fits all, one sie fits none!_ I think it's far better to reasearch one's destination in advance and then see the things you want to see, I tend to resist being 'organised' by others!

Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Reply to Italian sausage w/peppers and onions in Michigan. Not a biggy but I am from N.Y. originally, don't know if it's a regional thing but I use both red and green peppers. When red peppers ore out of sight price wise, I use any peppers that are not expensive. Any way you go this is a delicious dish.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

You can use both if you want to. Or even add orange & yellow too. It depends on what time of year we make these as to what color peppers goes in. The only onions that I like to eat are ones that are cooked.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I have a feral cat that I had been giving tuna. I called a local vet and he suggested I give 'my' cat dry food. He said the tuna wasnt good for the cat's teeth. I named her Paque and was calling her 'she' but someone has told me 'she' looks like a 'he'. Has been coming around for over 4 yrs. Lives in the brush around the Sound. She often brings me 'gifts' of dead birds. Oh my.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi, I'm pouncing in on the dry/wet cat food thread. I've read that a little wet food is good to help a cat increase hydration. Apparently, our beloved felines don't drink enough water. I don't give mine milk and she will only drink water out of the kitchen sink, in a special cup. The water also has to be freshly drawn from the tap. I wonder who is head of My household?


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> Hi, I'm pouncing in on the dry/wet cat food thread. I've read that a little wet food is good to help a cat increase hydration. Apparently, our beloved felines don't drink enough water. I don't give mine milk and she will only drink water out of the kitchen sink, in a special cup. The water also has to be freshly drawn from the tap. I wonder who is head of My household?


Ha Ha.....I think the cat is!!!!!!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> Hi, I'm pouncing in on the dry/wet cat food thread. I've read that a little wet food is good to help a cat increase hydration. Apparently, our beloved felines don't drink enough water. I don't give mine milk and she will only drink water out of the kitchen sink, in a special cup. The water also has to be freshly drawn from the tap. I wonder who is head of My household?


In the winter, I put some water in the food. Otherwise, just dry food and a can of food 2 times a day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Our Boys like their water as cold as possible--in summer, I often put a tray of ice cubes in when I change it out. They are also quite particular about their "dish food": they'll refuse to eat if I buy the same brand but a different flavor! However, they'll mooch any time I'm cooking (we eat mostly chicken and turkey, and they are Poultry Devils!). One likes bread, too, and the other eats corn and popcorn. I have come to the conclusion over the years that there's no such thing as a "normal cat." Ha ha.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our Boys like their water as cold as possible--in summer, I often put a tray of ice cubes in when I change it out. They are also quite particular about their "dish food": they'll refuse to eat if I buy the same brand but a different flavor! However, they'll mooch any time I'm cooking (we eat mostly chicken and turkey, and they are Poultry Devils!). One likes bread, too, and the other eats corn and popcorn. I have come to the conclusion over the years that there's no such thing as a "normal cat." Ha ha.


sort of like 'us'. I used to have a sign in my office. It had a photo of an auditorium. Across the top was a banner that read "Yearly meeting of 'normal' people" Then you could see there was only one person in the auditorium. The caption below read "and he is at the wrong meeting' Loved that sign!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> sort of like 'us'. I used to have a sign in my office. It had a photo of an auditorium. Across the top was a banner that read "Yearly meeting of 'normal' people" Then you could see there was only one person in the auditorium. The caption below read "and he is at the wrong meeting' Loved that sign!!!!!


Too true. LOL


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Have a great evening out and about, Dave!! The recipe sounds absolutely fabulous!! I shall have to make this tomorrow and get the sausages out of the freezer!! I love the links you post for historical events!!
> 
> For our typical outdoor bonfire, we have hot dogs, and large marshmellows roasted over the fire/hot coals. We use long sticks and put them on for the roasting. And we usually serve a hot chocolate. Of course that is for the bonfire/cooking fires made in the firepits (not a BBQ). The kids love this sort of thing!


And don't forget the s'mores. I wonder who came up with that tasty recipe?


----------



## bettyboop (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes, would you please post. It all sounds delicious.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

We were dog sitting at our home too, this past week. A very small, young Yorkie as yet untrained. The owner didn't bring puddle pads so tried putting down newspaper; that didn't work. Most days just put him and our dog out on the balcony but yesterday it rained in sunny San Diego so took him out every 2 hours and crated him when in the house.



dollyclaire said:


> Thank you for such a tasty sounding receipt Dave, I will get some sausages tomorrow and try this one out. I will not be at any bonfire but I can enjoy the meal. I am dog sitting this weekend for 2 of my doggie friends. Lola is nearly 12 weeks old and I had forgotten how much you have to be on your toes and ready to move very quickly when the little one decides to do the business. Thank goodness for the training pads is all I can say, I have one on every room floor just in case ! I just hope the fireworks are not too noisy for them as I do enjoy watching them. There should be quite a spectacle to watch as it is a very clear moonlit night here and the forecast is the same for tomorrow. Enjoy everyone


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Hi Dave and everyone, glad to be at the tea party. All though I'm at work and having lunch (KFC) Great receipt Dave. Have to try that this weekend.


redriet60, does your KFC offer chicken potpie? If you like potpies give it a try. I find them quite tasty.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> Here in Nova Scotia, Canada I will be enjoying a pot luck dinner (everyone brings their favourite dish) and then we will be having a bon fire outside by a river. I hope we will be enjoying S'Mores - this is a traditional Girl Guide (from Lady Baden Powell fame) campfire treat consisting of roasted marshmallows and a few squares of a Cadbury Dairy Milk chocolate bar squished (sandwiched) between two graham wafer squares. So gooey and yummy!


Do tell the exact way you toast this delightful sounding treat without the chocolate falling out before melting. And do you put the marshmallows in too?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our Boys like their water as cold as possible--in summer, I often put a tray of ice cubes in when I change it out. They are also quite particular about their "dish food": they'll refuse to eat if I buy the same brand but a different flavor! However, they'll mooch any time I'm cooking (we eat mostly chicken and turkey, and they are Poultry Devils!). One likes bread, too, and the other eats corn and popcorn. I have come to the conclusion over the years that there's no such thing as a "normal cat." Ha ha.


Our cat, who is new to us, but is about 13 yrs old, apparently only likes one brand of cat food and of that one brand he only likes the jelly one, not the one in gravy. Just found out today he likes bread with lentil and tomato soup on it... interesting as my niece (who he belonged to before us) said he doesn't like bread


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Knitwitch51 said:
> 
> 
> > Here in Nova Scotia, Canada I will be enjoying a pot luck dinner (everyone brings their favourite dish) and then we will be having a bon fire outside by a river. I hope we will be enjoying S'Mores - this is a traditional Girl Guide (from Lady Baden Powell fame) campfire treat consisting of roasted marshmallows and a few squares of a Cadbury Dairy Milk chocolate bar squished (sandwiched) between two graham wafer squares. So gooey and yummy!
> ...


In Boy Scouts (Lord Baden Powell!!) we would toast the marshmallows and then put them together with the squares of graham crackers and Hershey chocolate bar. The toasted marshmallow's heat melts the chocolate and acts as a glue to keep the crackers together. It is a gooey mess to eat - but that's part of the charm!!!

I think I'll have to start the outside fire pit -- I'm craving a S'more. Try it sometime with a Reese's Peanut Buttercup candy bar instead of the Hershey---Yumm. Off to raid the Holloween Candy left-overs.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

My vet recommended Canins Dry Cat food for overweight cats. My kitty is a bit on the plump side. For wet food she gets Natural Balance, again light calories.



dandylion said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dandylion, what makes you think that Izzy Belle will want to sleep on that luxurious sheepskin?? She may want you to share it with her on your bed! haha, you have the dearest fun with her and enjoy every minute!!! And I know who will be operating that toy on a string for her! It is a widely known fact that cat toys are not for cats, but for the one who plays with the cat!!! Did you get a catnip toy too?? And dont forget the cat food, otherwise you will never train her to eat!!! haha, your house will welcome her.
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good a.m. from So. Cal. Summer has definitely gone. At 10:20 a.m. it is still only 48 F. It was very cold overnight. Slept with a quilt and a down comforter. We had rain all day Friday and it was cold.It is to be cold again today. Fall is here and soon after winter is on its way.

Love those recipes, especially anything with sausage. Love the sausage & peppers. My favorite.

Last nite I steamed salmon on a bed of cabbage, in a marinade of red miso paste, mixed w/ teriyaki sauce and some orange zest. i usually also grate some ginger into the mix, but I forgot to buy some. Just steam for 15, 20 minutes or so, depending on the thickness of the fish. Sometimes I serve this cold or room temp. Its just as good as hot.

Going to knit today, as I had to frog about 10 rows of the the shawl I'm knitting. Stayed with my grandkids the other nite and didn't realise that some stitches had fallen off the needle and it started a run. So for the first time I used a lifeline. 

Have a good weekend all, I'll check in later.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > GrandmaMoses said:
> ...


Yes Dave, next time we will hire a car and do our own thing. To the person who suggested I post a photo of my lovely blue aran sweater. I will try, but I'm not very computer savvy. Might have to wait until my husband is around to help.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our Boys like their water as cold as possible--in summer, I often put a tray of ice cubes in when I change it out. They are also quite particular about their "dish food": they'll refuse to eat if I buy the same brand but a different flavor! However, they'll mooch any time I'm cooking (we eat mostly chicken and turkey, and they are Poultry Devils!). One likes bread, too, and the other eats corn and popcorn. I have come to the conclusion over the years that there's no such thing as a "normal cat." Ha ha.


My cat Tia is so fussy. I'm forever throwing food away because it's sat for a few hours and she wants fresh. Yet she will pull things out of the bin during the night and eat them. The other day she stole my toast and ate it. Now can you imagine if I'd put toast on her dish to eat. I don't think so! I think when she steals food she thinks she's hunted for it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Our Boys like their water as cold as possible--in summer, I often put a tray of ice cubes in when I change it out. They are also quite particular about their "dish food": they'll refuse to eat if I buy the same brand but a different flavor! However, they'll mooch any time I'm cooking (we eat mostly chicken and turkey, and they are Poultry Devils!). One likes bread, too, and the other eats corn and popcorn. I have come to the conclusion over the years that there's no such thing as a "normal cat." Ha ha.
> ...


It seems that dogs and cats often like tomato. I used spaghetti sauce on the dry food to get my neighbor's dog to eat when they were away. Also sardines in tomato to get some medicine into one of my cats.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

inishowen said:


> My cat Tia is so fussy. I'm forever throwing food away because it's sat for a few hours and she wants fresh. Yet she will pull things out of the bin during the night and eat them. The other day she stole my toast and ate it. Now can you imagine if I'd put toast on her dish to eat. I don't think so! I think when she steals food she thinks she's hunted for it.


That actually makes sense to me--if I put their "nummies" on top of their food in their dish, they won't eat it, but if I "accidentally drop" it on the floor, they snatch it up. I guess things taste better if they think they're getting away with something.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Our Boys like their water as cold as possible--in summer, I often put a tray of ice cubes in when I change it out. They are also quite particular about their "dish food": they'll refuse to eat if I buy the same brand but a different flavor! However, they'll mooch any time I'm cooking (we eat mostly chicken and turkey, and they are Poultry Devils!). One likes bread, too, and the other eats corn and popcorn. I have come to the conclusion over the years that there's no such thing as a "normal cat." Ha ha.
> ...


She might like what you put on the toast. Mine love the I can't believe it's not butter spray and would lick that off if they could. it's a good check for me whether something will be good to eat. They won't touch low fat cheddar.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Sunday morning here, and in our little community of about 400 houses, only one family set off fireworks. Not sure many in NZ know what the tradition of Bonfire night is all about, who Guy Fawkes is, and many many people throughout the world have never heard of the tradition of Mischief night on 4th November. At the moment I do not know of any accidents or injuries due to fireworks, so I am hoping there are not too many, as our governments consistently talk about banning fireworks - not sure how our Chinese community feel about that. 
Love the pate recipe, need something like that for next weekend for the bell ringers AGM.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

:roll: HI,this sausage recipe will definitely be on the menu for tomorrow,thanks,fireworks are popping all around,but the Big One in the park starts at 8.pm that is when we batten down the hatches,too close for comfort,it is 6.15pm now . happy memories of the Brighton run,as a girl I lived near Croydon,so was able to watch the cars go by,happy days. have fun all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm torn between chicken stew (that I make often) and pot pie for tonight's supper...pot pie does sound good, but that means a trip to the nearby Palace of Hell. Hmm. Well, I have a few more hours to think about it. Meanwhile, my left foot is quite toasty in my new slipper and my right is telling me to hurry up and knit the other one!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> Hi, I'm pouncing in on the dry/wet cat food thread. I've read that a little wet food is good to help a cat increase hydration. Apparently, our beloved felines don't drink enough water. I don't give mine milk and she will only drink water out of the kitchen sink, in a special cup. The water also has to be freshly drawn from the tap. I wonder who is head of My household?


Cats don't have owners, they have staff!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Cats don't have owners, they have staff!
> 
> Dave


I often refer to myself as Merlin's Chief of Staff. :mrgreen:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

But not all bus tours and group tours are set in stone. A couple of years ago my two aunts took a group bus tour through Iceland. Even though the route was already set out, if any of the people in the group wanted a sight seeing detour to go here or there, it was accomodated. As a result, my aunts were able to take a tour of the old ancestorial home and farm. They took pictures and photos of some of the things that were still being used that my great great grandparents used. Of special interest to me were the yarn making tools -- spinning, carding, wash buckets, spools, hooks for hanging the fleeses and yarn hanks.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Good afternoon my knitting friends,watching football and catching up on KP,have a wonderful weekend,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rebecca - take two graham crackers - a piece of chocolate on each piece - enough chocolate to bar to cover each peice - toast your marsh mellow the way you like it - smash it between the two chocolate laden graham crachers and eat it while it is hot. very messy - but also very good.

sam



RebeccaMoe said:


> Knitwitch51 said:
> 
> 
> > Here in Nova Scotia, Canada I will be enjoying a pot luck dinner (everyone brings their favourite dish) and then we will be having a bon fire outside by a river. I hope we will be enjoying S'Mores - this is a traditional Girl Guide (from Lady Baden Powell fame) campfire treat consisting of roasted marshmallows and a few squares of a Cadbury Dairy Milk chocolate bar squished (sandwiched) between two graham wafer squares. So gooey and yummy!
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > Hi every one. Hope you all had a good week. I am at the end of a good week back at work, even though my walk to and from the station yesterday evening and this morning left me feeling like I was in a flood.
> ...


Dave, thanks so much for the recipe. It was a HUGE success. I made double the amount suggested to feed my teenagers and DH and the whole lot went, with everyone asking for me to make it again soon. It went down very nicely with a glass of the red stuff :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > Knitwitch51 said:
> ...


Thank you. Will try it next summer when we get the bbq out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rebecca - they are better toasted over an open fire and in bonfire.

sam


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> rebecca - take two graham crackers - a piece of chocolate on each piece - enough chocolate to bar to cover each peice - toast your marsh mellow the way you like it - smash it between the two chocolate laden graham crachers and eat it while it is hot. very messy - but also very good.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, thanks for the reply. We will try it next summer when we get the bbq out. We only just discovered toasted marshmallows 4 summers ago. So we have made up for lost time. Now we have to do the same again with S'Mores. One more question: is it called S'Mores because you want more after eating one. In our family we call anything you want more of 'moreish'.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> rebecca - they are better toasted over an open fire and in bonfire.
> 
> sam


OK. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

the basement was a bust. the person who was suppose to help and was in charge didn't show. so instead i cleaned the house and got laundry started. i also got to watch some of the first skins game of the curling season. 
as for cats my vet told me to only feed mine (when i has him) hard food and only once a day. mind you at times it seemed like it took him 2 or 3 days to eat it all and it wasn't much to begin with. 
well off to change the laundry and then work on another wrist warmer
hope all stay safe at bonfire tonight that get the chance to go


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

That sounds yummy, Dave. It's sunny today in L.A. It was raining really heavily yesterday. I haven't been doing much of anything this past few days. I cracked a couple of ribs, really hard to breathe. It's funny, no air, no brain. lol


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Rookie...absolutely we want the curried shrimp recipe. I have been thinking about making some curried shrimp but don't have a handy recipe.....I'm waiting!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm nearly done for the day here...seriously debating a trip to the Palace of Hell for the rest of the veggies I'll need for the pot pie (as the day has gone by, the desire for this has increased!). I think it will be just the thing, but dang, it got *cold* out there today! I suppose I have to adjust, as winter is coming and I can't change that. Ha ha. I'm such a wimp!

Come to think of it, if I do go out for veggies, I could also pick up a loaf of French bread from the discount rack (already stale and no waiting!  ) and make my bread pudding to boot...

And I will get this second slipper done tonight so I can lounge all day in them tomorrow.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe....gotta' go shopping now!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome back Dave...and thanks for the sausage and apple recipe. My husband always wants too know what we are eating this week have you been to the "tea-party" yet? LOL
We have been doing alot of cleaning this morning and went to lunch for our favorite Chicago Dog place for a break. Have been knitting mittens and half-mitts like crazy for the Christmas mitten tree at church and getting ready for Thanksgiving. Kids and grandkids will come "over the river adn throught the woods, to grandmother's house we go! for the feast. Always a blessed time. Hope everyone is well and especially the lady with the broken ankle.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello Everybody,

A late start for me as it is Sunday morning. Sorry Sam I didn't get back to the party last week. But I did get my knee rug finished. I was going to keep it but I think I might donate it as a Christmas raffle prize. I'll see how it looks once I block it.

We mainly have garage sales, although I did see a sign, not long ago advertising a car boot sale. I can not remember where, which is annoying. I have found some great, usefull bargains at garage sales. I usually only spend between $2 and $5.00. I also like to combine the garage sales with exercise by only going to the ones that I can walk to.

Today I am going to a new "farmers and everything market" that has started at the now closed Boggo Road Jail. I love food markets. There is such a great variety of homemade and fresh produce. YUM!!!!

I also need to plant some herbs that I bought from the farmers market that is held every Wednesday in Brisbane's CBD.

LesleighAnne


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Recipe sounds delightful. Will have to try it the next time I pick up 'sausages'. I'm not going back out today, its too cold. I'll just fix my chicken something, have more hot chocolate, and try to finish this cocoon I'm working on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all these wonderful entree's - i think we need a desert to go along with them.

this is another recipe from jeanne jones of the seattle pi -trying to take the fat and sugar out of the recipe - i only kept the original recipe - it was too good the way it was.

scalloped pineapple

3 eggs beaten
2 cups sugar
1 cup melted butter (real butter)
1 cup milk
1 medium-size can pineapple tibits and juice
4 cups bread torn into pieces

beat the eggs.

add sugar, butter, milk, pineapple and juice mixing after each ingredient is added.

pour mixture over bread in a casserole that has been well buttered.

do not use a lid.

bake 325 degrees for 45-50 minutes.

eat your heart out.

sam

if i remember right - i used a 9x13 glass (just because i prefer glass) casserole dish -or cake pan - which ever you call it. this is so good.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good late Saturday afternoon to all. Finally got through the postings. I've been busy trying to finish up several WIPs. My nature is to finish one before starting another, but I got off track getting excited by prospects of various projects and by recent additions to my stash! I got a set of napkin rings done, and am finishing up some dish cloths for Christmas gifts....I still have one huge project..a lap blanket for my DIL...small needles, thin yarn and LOTS of cables. I'm about 1/3 done. It seems like slow progress...that may be why I was easily diverted by smaller works.

Some interesting football (Amn-type) helps the day along. European football also helps while knitting, but it is harder to just listen to..the action is far more constant than in Amn. football, and requires my eyes more on the tv than on the knitting.

I had some cabbage & potato soup left over, as well as some of Sam's Peasant Chicken dish..my DH mixed them together....good flavors! It made a great lunch and used up leftovers. yummy. I guess Sam's dish might tolerate the addition of cabbage and potatoes. 

Back to knitting...the needles call...enjoy the ret of Saturday...and all of Sunday.
Carol (IL)


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 6:30pm GMT on Friday evening in London, it's Saturday morning in New Zealand and Australia, it's 2:30pm in New York and in Los Angeles it's nearly Teatime! I'm busily preparing for _Bonfire Night_ tomorrow and all kinds of pyromaniacal fun, because of that, I'm starting this weekend's party early while I sit and have a beer with friends, I'm not certain whether I'll be able to be online at my usual time of 11pm.
> 
> ...


Dave Had your sausage and apple bake for dinner last night sure did enjoy it. With your permission I might send it to my son. Pug


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

In Boy Scouts (Lord Baden Powell!!) we would toast the marshmallows and then put them together with the squares of graham crackers and Hershey chocolate bar. The toasted marshmallow's heat melts the chocolate and acts as a glue to keep the crackers together. It is a gooey mess to eat - but that's part of the charm!!! 

That's the way we do them in Texas!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Rookie...absolutely we want the curried shrimp recipe. I have been thinking about making some curried shrimp but don't have a handy recipe.....I'm waiting!
> Carol (IL)


Try a couple pages back - I aded it as a word document attachment - if you don't get it, let me know and I'll send it to you via PM or email.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlena the bread pudding recipe sounds wonderful. I had some bread pudding with whiskey sauce for the first time about 2 weeks ago and am thrilled to have this recipe!

Yesterday at school was traumatic. A young teacher (late 30s) had a massive heart attack during the last class change and passed away. Then last night at the neighboring high school a former student (a junior) fell down some concrete steps and died. I am so distraught as is everyone else at school and in the communityjj. This nect week in particularly is going to be so difficult. Please keep us in your prayers. 

Knitting wise I sold several of my scarves today at the farmers market and took several orders for dog sweaters. This will keep me busy. Requests are picking up.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

And for some extras to the bread pudding, I often add chocolate chips. A cousin uses pecans and coconut


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

settleg said:


> Sorlena the bread pudding recipe sounds wonderful. I had some bread pudding with whiskey sauce for the first time about 2 weeks ago and am thrilled to have this recipe!
> 
> Yesterday at school was traumatic. A young teacher (late 30s) had a massive heart attack during the last class change and passed away. Then last night at the neighboring high school a former student (a junior) fell down some concrete steps and died. I am so distraught as is everyone else at school and in the communityjj. This nect week in particularly is going to be so difficult. Please keep us in your prayers.
> 
> Knitting wise I sold several of my scarves today at the farmers market and took several orders for dog sweaters. This will keep me busy. Requests are picking up.


That is terrible. Life is so fragile and heart problems at a young age is more common then people like to believe. My husband was diagnosed with a heart problem at 25 and had his first operation at 33. He has never had a heart attack and I believe it is only that he had a very physical job and was having trouble breathing and pain when working that he was treated before having an attack.

Listen to your bodies and follow up on changes, persistant aches and pains, anything that is different. Please. I like having you all around.

LesleighAnne

PS This time I am really off to plant my herbs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow...so sad to hear of anyone's dying in such terrible ways, especially at a young age. HUGS to you, settleg and blessings to the families.

I survived the Palace of Hell and made it out relatively unscathed with my veggies (stunning how packed it was, even for a Saturday, and then I realized it was the first Saturday of the month--should have remembered and prepared myself for the massive crowd). I got ingredients for DD's shrimp and hot root soup, too, as she wants to make that tomorrow. The sign on the bank said 48 degrees, which is a huge change from just a couple of days ago. Winter food--bring it on! We have to work on the hibernation layers.

My pot pie's baking, and it's smelling good! I'm really hungry, as work today kept me tied to the computer so I didn't get my usual snack in the afternoon.

I'm about halfway through the second slipper--yay! Can't wait to wear them tomorrow when the football's on. I haven't decided what to work on next; a few more rows of the shawl were finished yesterday, but I need quiet to work on that, so something simple most likely. Maybe I'll make my mom some of those slippers in purple (her fav color) for Christmas--must check my list.

I can't believe Thanksgiving is so close, either, so I need to find out who's coming to dinner. Wow, this fall is flying by.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

settleg, my heart goes out to you and the families of this terrible tragedy.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Settleg,
What a sad time for all of you in Athens, my heart is with you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dave 
Thank you for the recipe. That will be dinner tomorrow with Sam's dessert to follow. 
I spent most of the day with 4 of the grandsons. Blake got some yarn to make a dish cloth. He asked for it, I made them some a few years ago. He said " Nana not to sound mean but, the ones you made are getting a bit worn out." He picked a red & white cotton so it will be christmasy in their kitchen. He also borrowed 2 of my I taught myself to knit books. His other grandma knits too. He is planning on taking his knitting with him the next time he goes there, so he can show her what he is doing. This kid has big plans to try to make things for christmas. Mostly for his mom & stepmom.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Dave
> Thank you for the recipe. That will be dinner tomorrow with Sam's dessert to follow.
> I spent most of the day with 4 of the grandsons. Blake got some yarn to make a dish cloth. He asked for it, I made them some a few years ago. He said " Nana not to sound mean but, the ones you made are getting a bit worn out." He picked a red & white cotton so it will be christmasy in their kitchen. He also borrowed 2 of my I taught myself to knit books. His other grandma knits too. He is planning on taking his knitting with him the next time he goes there, so he can show her what he is doing. This kid has big plans to try to make things for christmas. Mostly for his mom & stepmom.


Our kids and grandkids of any age are priceless!!! How old is this up and coming new knitter called Blake?? What has he knit? What an inspiration that he would like to be a knitter, although it sounds like he already knits!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Donna A said:


> Welcome back Dave...and thanks for the sausage and apple recipe. My husband always wants too know what we are eating this week have you been to the "tea-party" yet? LOL
> We have been doing alot of cleaning this morning and went to lunch for our favorite Chicago Dog place for a break. Have been knitting mittens and half-mitts like crazy for the Christmas mitten tree at church and getting ready for Thanksgiving. Kids and grandkids will come "over the river adn throught the woods, to grandmother's house we go! for the feast. Always a blessed time. Hope everyone is well and especially the lady with the broken ankle.


Glad the Chicago Dog is being enjoyed!!! yum!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> all these wonderful entree's - i think we need a desert to go along with them.
> 
> this is another recipe from jeanne jones of the seattle pi -trying to take the fat and sugar out of the recipe - i only kept the original recipe - it was too good the way it was.
> 
> ...


Sam - sounds great to me. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Settleg, so sorry to hear about the traumas. It has always been my understanding that the younger a person is when they have a HA, the less likely it will be that they survive. Don't know why.

It is now just abt 6:30 p.m. and already the temp is down to 47 degrees here in So. Cal. It's going to be a cold one tonite. I'll bundle up with my down comforter to keep warm. Cheers


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Good recipe Dave. Love the combo. I missed the Tea Party today, watching the Breeders Cup at Churchill Downs. Your GB and IRE reps always show up and do well. $26 mil handed out in purses. Beautiful horses. 
Karen in CA


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

settleg said:


> Sorlena the bread pudding recipe sounds wonderful. I had some bread pudding with whiskey sauce for the first time about 2 weeks ago and am thrilled to have this recipe!
> 
> Yesterday at school was traumatic. A young teacher (late 30s) had a massive heart attack during the last class change and passed away. Then last night at the neighboring high school a former student (a junior) fell down some concrete steps and died. I am so distraught as is everyone else at school and in the communityjj. This nect week in particularly is going to be so difficult. Please keep us in your prayers.
> 
> Knitting wise I sold several of my scarves today at the farmers market and took several orders for dog sweaters. This will keep me busy. Requests are picking up.


My prayers to you all - deaths of young people are so unexpected and unprepared for....seems like such a loss to the world when these lovely people had so much talent and love to share. It will be difficult - this is when you'll come together as a community and grieve together.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > all these wonderful entree's - i think we need a desert to go along with them.
> ...


My Mom used to make this with canned peaches instead of the pineapple!! This brings me back some memories! Served with fresh cream from the cow!!! haha


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

BTW, had to frog that shawl down to row 10 (MC). The yarn was too slippery to pick up the stitches. Using 3 yarns, 2 of which are slippery. MC is not. Oh well, back to knitting.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks for the good wishes. And those ford 150's are about "indestructable."
today is yet even a better day. and it was a beautiful fall day. we even ate supper in the gazebo. John grilled tenderloin, I did apples and we got out some frozen bean soup as a side with some of my put up relish.
hope you put your special touch on the quiche. It is good to eat any time of day. 
God bless you.
Deb


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - never thought of using any other fruit - love peaches - i will have to try it.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Dave
> ...


Blake turns 10 Dec.29th. He is just learning to knit. He told me he was having trouble remembering everything. that is why he needed the book. He learns very fast like his dad. Next time he is here I will send more yarn home with him. He did ask if it would be ok if he got his own KP account.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam the scalloped pineapple recipe sounds like goooood comfort food. May make it tomorrow. I wonder how fresh pears would do in place of pineapple? I have a frig full of pears off our lone tree. 

Thanks to all for the condolences for my dear colleague. He was such a good man, friend, teacher, husband.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - never thought of using any other fruit - love peaches - i will have to try it.
> 
> sam


If it is cool then you use cream on top of it. If it is hot from the oven, then a scoop of vanilla icecream does wonders!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Of course it is difficult to remember how to do some knitting things at any age!! Did you teach him some of the basics or did he learn from someone else? What a precious kid!! I can see some knitting accessories in his Christmas stocking!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey there all the folks who are changing time!!! the clocks move tonight. The time changes go like this: spring forward, fall back. 
You get an extra hour of sleep tonight!! haha, or you get up early and have an extra hour to knit!!! Saskatchewan is the only province which does not change time in Canada.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I got it. that was a new format for me. Also...I need to read all the way through the postings before responding, but I didn't want to miss this one! I'll try it this week. Thanks..it sounds yummy and easy!
Carol (IL)


RookieRetiree said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Rookie...absolutely we want the curried shrimp recipe. I have been thinking about making some curried shrimp but don't have a handy recipe.....I'm waiting!
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sam, this pineapple recipe sounds SO good! We are basically not dessert folk, BUT we may have to break mold to try this.
carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns was using peaches - so i don't see why pears wouldn't work - think you would need to add some liquid since the pineapple tidbits have some juice to them. think it is a recipe that could be adjusted to most any fruit.

sam



settleg said:


> Sam the scalloped pineapple recipe sounds like goooood comfort food. May make it tomorrow. I wonder how fresh pears would do in place of pineapple? I have a frig full of pears off our lone tree.
> 
> Thanks to all for the condolences for my dear colleague. He was such a good man, friend, teacher, husband.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns was using peaches - so i don't see why pears wouldn't work - think you would need to add some liquid since the pineapple tidbits have some juice to them. think it is a recipe that could be adjusted to most any fruit.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Mom would sometimes use crab apples with apple juice for the liquid and would sprinkle cinnamon over it too before baking. I think it is a versatile recipe for a fruit dessert. You can adjust the amount of sugar for your own taste -- I dont care for very sweet so I only use 1 1/3 cup sugar. Very wholesome and tastey too!!!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

LesleighAnne...so sorry to hear about all the tragedies. Our prayers will surely be with you. Dave...just saw the news and the terrible accident on the London highways. Please tell us you are safe!! Well...off to Maine in the wee early hours. Will let you all know when we get settled. Can't wait to make all the yummy foods when we arrive. They have a cabin on 50 acres awaiting. Should be a wonderful adventure.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


My cats want Friskies(like you I only use Friskies and Purina) but only to lick the gravy off!! The dogs finish what they leave.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Settleg, our prayers are with your community and the families. I know this is difficult for many. Hard to understand and wrap one's thoughts around such losses.

Peace to all...bedtime approaches. We'll check in tomorrow.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We fed our kitty Taste of the Wild, all natural food, loved it. 
The dogs get their canine version and love it.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> ohhhhhh, i must try the fish pate recipe, it sounds like something i would love. i like stuff to smear on good crackers. wow, can't believe i am in on the first of tea party.
> today, has been my stay at home day and knit and watch good movies. i was watching a really good horror, but had to postpone it till later tonite, bj doesn't like scary stuff. so i watch them either with my neices or alone. hubby has nite mares from them. not me, i just watch them and file it away, its a movie. but what ever.
> yesterday turned really cold here, we picked all the rest of our green tomatoes, and i have then on the counter. what a shame, this is the best they have looked this yr.a nd are blooming like crazy. oh well, thats the way of it i guess. i fixed homemade chicken noodle soup yesterday for our lunch. tonite i am fixing sausage quiche, instead of running it over in one deep dish crust i am doing it in two crusts. i just added more cheese. ok, have a good evening everyone and i will enjoy reading what everyone has going this wkend. later


I wish I had some green tomatoes!! They make the best piccalily (sp)
It was so hot here this summer that we got a few ripe ones but no green ones and they were through blossoming the end of Aug.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> Hi, I'm pouncing in on the dry/wet cat food thread. I've read that a little wet food is good to help a cat increase hydration. Apparently, our beloved felines don't drink enough water. I don't give mine milk and she will only drink water out of the kitchen sink, in a special cup. The water also has to be freshly drawn from the tap. I wonder who is head of My household?


My vet says they do need wet as some cays don't drink enough water. One of my cats drinks water by scooping it up in her paw to drink. I had a cat, Velvet, that would only drink from the faucet. She was my best friend and lived for 15 years, 8 of them with diabetes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've finished the slippers and am now enjoying their warmth!  I already want to make another pair, ha ha. And I guess I never realized how tricky it is to take a picture of one's own feet (on purpose, that is). But I'm pleased with how they turned out, and now will move on to the next thing. What will it be? Hmm....


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 6:30pm GMT on Friday evening in London, it's Saturday morning in New Zealand and Australia, it's 2:30pm in New York and in Los Angeles it's nearly Teatime! I'm busily preparing for _Bonfire Night_ tomorrow and all kinds of pyromaniacal fun, because of that, I'm starting this weekend's party early while I sit and have a beer with friends, I'm not certain whether I'll be able to be online at my usual time of 11pm.
> 
> ...


Yummy-thanks for the recipe Dave-You do manage to provide some wonderful goodies LOL

Hello to everyone else this w/end-although it is now 7.20pm Sunday-I'm a bit late catching up with you all. I hope you have had a relaxing and enjoyable w/end.

It has just turned quite cold in Auck NZ after a couple of warm & sunny weeks- a cold snap-temps have dropped, squally showers, and gusting winds-No market for me today, just hours of knitting lol
I have a few projects on the go at the mo-but all have been dropped to complete a B/Day pressie for the youngest grandy -Finn will be 1 and his party is on next Sat-so I am hopeful to complete the teddy pattern on KP last week. knitted all-in-one and what a simple, pattern. I'm loving it. The wool I am knitting is camel with a bit of a loop to it. A difficult wool to knit but I am persevering because it looks so great as a teddy. I will show when complete. I am also knitting an afghan, and about 1/2 way through, but put aside for the Teddy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the slippers and am now enjoying their warmth!  I already want to make another pair, ha ha. And I guess I never realized how tricky it is to take a picture of one's own feet (on purpose, that is). But I'm pleased with how they turned out, and now will move on to the next thing. What will it be? Hmm....


The slippers are lovely ---- so warm!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> LesleighAnne...so sorry to hear about all the tragedies. Our prayers will surely be with you. Dave...just saw the news and the terrible accident on the London highways. Please tell us you are safe!! Well...off to Maine in the wee early hours. Will let you all know when we get settled. Can't wait to make all the yummy foods when we arrive. They have a cabin on 50 acres awaiting. Should be a wonderful adventure.


It was truly dreadful accident on the M5 motorway in Taunton in Somerset, about 135 miles West of London. It seems a lorry jack-knifed and in the thick fog to which the area is prone, dozens of cars crashed into it and a fire broke out. They've started to clear the wreckage, but that section of the motorway is still closed.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Sorlena the bread pudding recipe sounds wonderful. I had some bread pudding with whiskey sauce for the first time about 2 weeks ago and am thrilled to have this recipe!
> 
> Yesterday at school was traumatic. A young teacher (late 30s) had a massive heart attack during the last class change and passed away. Then last night at the neighboring high school a former student (a junior) fell down some concrete steps and died. I am so distraught as is everyone else at school and in the communityjj. This nect week in particularly is going to be so difficult. Please keep us in your prayers.
> 
> Knitting wise I sold several of my scarves today at the farmers market and took several orders for dog sweaters. This will keep me busy. Requests are picking up.


What an awful thing to happen, it must be very traumatic for everybody in the community, my sympathies to friends and family of the deceased.

Glad to hear you are getting orders for you work, you must be very pleased with the way your cottage-industry is progressing.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I think she's enjoying her visit, I've left her with a list of things to do over the weekend whilst I'm tied up with my Bonfire activities. You'll have to ask Doris for a full report on her return to America.
> 
> Dave


Your Bonfire activities would be interesting in themselves!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mayane said:


> Sunday morning here, and in our little community of about 400 houses, only one family set off fireworks. Not sure many in NZ know what the tradition of Bonfire night is all about, who Guy Fawkes is, and many many people throughout the world have never heard of the tradition of Mischief night on 4th November. At the moment I do not know of any accidents or injuries due to fireworks, so I am hoping there are not too many, as our governments consistently talk about banning fireworks - not sure how our Chinese community feel about that.
> Love the pate recipe, need something like that for next weekend for the bell ringers AGM.


They have been banned here for years- probably decades I would think but can't remember when. We loved it as kids (didn't know much about the history, but then we were bought up as Romans Catholics so that may have had something to do with it too. ). So Bonfire night 9as we called it has totally gone. Organised fireworks for all sorts of things but not in Novemeber).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I think she's enjoying her visit, I've left her with a list of things to do over the weekend whilst I'm tied up with my Bonfire activities. You'll have to ask Doris for a full report on her return to America.
> ...


Unfortunately Doris and her husband didn't feel up to coming with me down into the country, there's a lot of walking involved and standing around. The _Bonfire Field_ is a couple of miles from the station and it would have been a bit tight to get them back for the last train to London at 11p.m., but I did give them details of a couple of good events in central London.

If they've followed my instructions, they should have been up and in Hyde Park since 7:00a.m., to watch the start of the Veteran Car Rally down to Brighton. Their hotel is only 100yards away from Marble Arch, so I suggested they should get up early, grab coffee and croissants, then head over to the park to wave the motorists off, then go back for brekkers. It's quite a spectacle since all the cars date from 1905 or earlier and the drivers and passengers dress up in Edwadian dress.

I had lots of fun last night and returned home at about 1:00a.m. _The Lad_ and a few of his friends were down in Lewes, the first time I've let them go there own their own. They came in at about 4:00a.m., they weren't noisy, but they were starving after their fifty mile bike ride home and the irresistable aroma of frying bacon seeped under my door; my nose started twitching, so I got them to make me a bacon sandwich too!

Everybody is a bit dozy, we're all waiting for the _MotoGP_ broadcast from Valencia to start. the 125cc race is at 10:00a.m., UK time and a young Brit, Danny Webb, who comes from a town near me is on pole.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> It went down very nicely with a glass of the red stuff :thumbup:


Raspberry cordial?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> mayane said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday morning here, and in our little community of about 400 houses, only one family set off fireworks. Not sure many in NZ know what the tradition of Bonfire night is all about, who Guy Fawkes is, and many many people throughout the world have never heard of the tradition of Mischief night on 4th November. At the moment I do not know of any accidents or injuries due to fireworks, so I am hoping there are not too many, as our governments consistently talk about banning fireworks - not sure how our Chinese community feel about that.
> ...


There has been talk of banning the sale of fireworks in the past, but it's died down of late. The sale of fireworks is heavily regulated and licensed and there is a good public safety advertising campaign about the _Fireworks Code_ every year. I'm opposed to an outright ban, the consequences in some countries which has gone down this route have been unfortunate. There are lots of very irresponsible websites telling people how to make them for themselves; I believe it's far better to have a controlled and regulated industry, than to introduce legislation that would encourage the foolish to experiment on their own.

Of course, the big Bonfire events I've been writing about are all carefully organised in association with the police and fire brigade. The Bonfire Societies have a long tradition that goes back centuries in some cases, we have a lot of experience and part of our work is to go into the schools and teach safety as well as history; we want everybody to have good safe fun AND keep all their fingers!

I will be having my own fireworks party on my birthday in a couple of weeks, it conveniently falls within the 'season'. But I have a large garden, over 40yds long, I also have a very healthy respect for the power of the effects I use; fireworks are wonderful things, but they need to be handled with extreme care!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Dave Had your sausage and apple bake for dinner last night sure did enjoy it. With your permission I might send it to my son. Pug


Really glad you liked it, please do pass my receipt on to him, food is a sharing thing!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Dave, thanks so much for the recipe. It was a HUGE success. I made double the amount suggested to feed my teenagers and DH and the whole lot went, with everyone asking for me to make it again soon. It went down very nicely with a glass of the red stuff :thumbup:


Really glad it was a success, I always advise, "If you want a great meal, cook good ingredients simply and let them do the work for you!"

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > mayane said:
> ...


An added issue over here is that it is summer (well almost)- and bush fire season. Yesterday (5th) was our hottest day for the season reaching almost 35 C (well into the 90s) and fireworks going off in uncontrolled settings, like backyards would be a major fire risk in some areas.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


this is the recipe for the ham balls we had last night with mashed potatoes and green beans.
1 to 1 1/2 lbs of grouond ham
1 lb ground pork (not sausage)
1 egg
1 cup milk
1 cup cracker/bread crumbs
Mix together and shape into meatballs. Place in cake pan
1 1/2 cups brown sugar
1/4 cup vinegar
1/4 cup water
1/2 t dry mustard
Bring to a boil. Pour over meatballs. Bake 45 minutes at 350 degrees and then turn over and bake 45 minutes longer. Yield 16-18 large meatballs.
This is my DH's favorite and not that difficult for me to prepare. Tonight we will have Dave's sausage recipe. I have some sausage thawing in the refrigerator. Both recipes will make left overs for the week or at least for a few days leaving me more time to knit and sew.
Have a great rest of the weekend
Judy


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the slippers and am now enjoying their warmth!  I already want to make another pair, ha ha. And I guess I never realized how tricky it is to take a picture of one's own feet (on purpose, that is). But I'm pleased with how they turned out, and now will move on to the next thing. What will it be? Hmm....


Love the slippers. Are they the ones posted on the forum by designer1234? I think that they were called non-felted slippers. I plan to make some too. How difficult were they?
Judy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with you, Dave, outlawing something completely causes many issues - look at the troubles of prohibition in the US - and the same is true wth fireworks. For the States that alllow them, there are tents set up at their borders with the States where it's illegal and we end up with lots of amateurs blowing off fireworks. 

Can't wait to hear about your birthday celebration & the fireworks - nice way to mark the occasion. An early Happy Birthday.

I'm sure DorisT and her husband had a wonderful time - the start of the race sounds like a grand sight. DorisT - can't wait to hear your accounts of the trip.

Turned the clocks back last night, but my body clock didn't auto-set so I'm up anyway. Time to get some thank you notes written for all the lovely cards, flowers, food,etc. our family received when our SIL passed awahy. Then, it's on to knitting -- I think I'll try to finish the beautiful blue baby alpca yarn scarf for my DIL...that pretty color ought to brighten the day.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

settleg said:


> Sorlena the bread pudding recipe sounds wonderful. I had some bread pudding with whiskey sauce for the first time about 2 weeks ago and am thrilled to have this recipe!
> 
> Yesterday at school was traumatic. A young teacher (late 30s) had a massive heart attack during the last class change and passed away. Then last night at the neighboring high school a former student (a junior) fell down some concrete steps and died. I am so distraught as is everyone else at school and in the communityjj. This nect week in particularly is going to be so difficult. Please keep us in your prayers.
> 
> Knitting wise I sold several of my scarves today at the farmers market and took several orders for dog sweaters. This will keep me busy. Requests are picking up.


Glad you had a good day with your sales.
That is so sad in people so young. My prayers go out to them and their families. So tragic for all of the community.
Judy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> this is the recipe for the ham balls we had last night with mashed potatoes and green beans.
> 1 to 1 1/2 lbs of grouond ham
> 1 lb ground pork (not sausage)
> 1 egg
> ...


They look really good, is the ham pre-cooked or is it raw cured pork? Should one use smoked or green?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

My wonderful, intelligent husband told me I was wrong about setting the clocks. Instead of just doing them correctly, I followed his word. I have been up since oh dark hundred and finished my scrumptious shawl. So it is 5:30 AM instead of 7:30 AM. and I am so tempted to wake him up.
Will let him sleep and feel sheepish and apologize all over the place and do something nice to make up for my lost sleep. :lol:


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > mayane said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree with you, Dave, outlawing something completely causes many issues - look at the troubles of prohibition in the US - and the same is true wth fireworks. For the States that alllow them, there are tents set up at their borders with the States where it's illegal and we end up with lots of amateurs blowing off fireworks.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your birthday celebration & the fireworks - nice way to mark the occasion. An early Happy Birthday.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good wishes, its not for a couple of weeks and I stopped counting when I reached 20-20 (40), but I've always had fireworks on my birthday in a combination celebration.

Our clocks went back last week and to-day sunset is at 4:25pm, twilight ends at 5:01pm. London is a long way North, although our climate is mild in the low 50s F, Doris was surprised when I told her London is on about the same latitude as Calgary in Canada! She's been lucky with the weather, it's been dry during the day and reached the mid-60s with Autumn sun a couple of times.

The Veteran Car Rally is not a race, the cars are all over 105 years old and it's an achievement for some to complete the fifty mile journey to the coast by 4:30pm!

Dave


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > It went down very nicely with a glass of the red stuff :thumbup:
> ...


Red wine :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlena I love your slippers. What pattern did you use? Can you send the link?


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the slippers and am now enjoying their warmth!  ....


Very nicely done!!! 
Tomilu


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

DebNannyMom said:


> My wonderful, intelligent husband told me I was wrong about setting the clocks. Instead of just doing them correctly, I followed his word. I have been up since oh dark hundred and finished my scrumptious shawl. So it is 5:30 AM instead of 7:30 AM. and I am so tempted to wake him up.
> Will let him sleep and feel sheepish and apologize all over the place and do something nice to make up for my lost sleep. :lol:


One way to remember so you don't have to rely on your husband is "Spring forward, Fall back" It makes sense so it is easy to remember. You are so nice to let him sleep!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The Veteran Car Rally is not a race said:


> Sorry - thanks for the correction: I'll bet it was quite the sight with the cars and costumes.
> 
> I put sausages and ham on my grocery list for this week's menu - will try your recipes. Both the sausage dish and ham ball dish sound like they'll be family favorites.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > this is the recipe for the ham balls we had last night with mashed potatoes and green beans.
> ...


I dont get ground ham here so I suppose that if I got thin sliced ham, I could just really sliver it fine? I really enjoy pork as the beef sits very heavy in my stomach and is hard for me to digest.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Talking of vintage cars reminded me of a funny story. A good friend of ours restores vintage Rolls Royces. He is very sucessful and sells them all over the world. He likes to dress the part and always goes for a drive when he finishes the work. One such day there was an air show on which featured vintage planes. Some men were standing outside a pub watching the planes, when our friend Jim drove up in his vintage car. "What day is it?" he asked the men. "Saturday" they replied. "And what year is it?" asked Jim, before driving off, leaving the men convinced they'd been talking to a ghost!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Talking of vintage cars reminded me of a funny story. A good friend of ours restores vintage Rolls Royces. He is very sucessful and sells them all over the world. He likes to dress the part and always goes for a drive when he finishes the work. One such day there was an air show on which featured vintage planes. Some men were standing outside a pub watching the planes, when our friend Jim drove up in his vintage car. "What day is it?" he asked the men. "Saturday" they replied. "And what year is it?" asked Jim, before driving off, leaving the men convinced they'd been talking to a ghost!


LOL!! I'd love to seen the looks on their faces, that's too funny.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Good Sunday morning from the East Mountains of Albuquerque, NM. Its been ages since I've participated in this forum. Just reading some of the pages has made me miss you all greatly! Fall is a very busy time for us with birthdays, anniversaries, etc. It hasn't left me with much time to chat with y'all. I'm sure I've missed fabulous recipes too as I started with Dave's sausages...YUM!!!! Then read about the smoked mackerel....goodness! I believe I can gain a pound by just reading this forum!

I've been very busy knitting socks for family and friends for Christmas. My son had VERY big feet (12 1/2) so a pair for him takes about the amount of time 2 pairs for my girlfriends would take. LOLOL He needs some nice warm "house socks." I'm using a beautiful multi-color ball of wool known as an Ubber Ball from Germany. Nice stuff, but I'm afraid I'll have to hunt down another one with the same color scheme as I don't think I can get 2 huge socks out of it.  

I'll try to stick my head out later and catch up on what everyone is doing. Have fun, stay safe, be well. Peace


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Years ago we got into the habit of not changing the clocks until the morning. That way we are fully awake and look at the computers to tell us exactly what time it is. Loved the Rolls Royce story. Great to laugh in the morning. 

It is raining again. And cold here in sunny so. cal. (48 F.)


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you. Will try it next summer when we get the bbq out.[/quote]

If you have a gas burner, get out a big meat fork, stick on the marshmallow and toast over the burner, be sure to have the graham crackers and chocolate in place beside the stove and slide the marshmallow onto a chocolate topped cracker, sandwich the other half on top and squeeze a little so marshmallow melts chocolate and everything starts squishing out together and enjoy. I enjoy one occassionally no matter the weather or time of year.....Della


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

below is one report on the london highway nighmare - my heart goes out to all the people involved. dave, i'm so glad you weren't involved - 

sam

LONDON (AP) -- A huge crash involving 34 vehicles on a highway in southwestern England killed at least seven people and injured 51, British police said Saturday.

The crash on Friday night involved explosions, and cars and tractor trailers burning "literally to the ground," Assistant Chief Constable Anthony Bangham told reporters. Police expect the death toll to rise and they fear they may find more bodies in the wreckage, Bangham said.

Video footage shown on British news channels showed large balls of fire consuming trucks, and billowing smoke at the scene.

It was not immediately clear what caused the collision on the M5 highway, but police said foggy conditions and wet road surfaces were partly to blame. Road accidents of this scale are rare in Britain, and rescuers have described the pile-up as one of the worst in living memory.

The affected section of the busy highway has been closed in both directions as police remove all vehicles for forensic examination. The highway will not be reopened until Sunday at the earliest, police said.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

Good morning from Oracle, Arizona, north of Tucson. We got up to snow yesterday morning and it had been predicted for 6,000 ft or above and we're at 4,800 ft. Got about 2 inches but it melted off so my quail and doves could eat. It's not warm here today and we're expecting rain later on as the clouds are starting to move in. You all stay warm and do enjoy the food. Makes me want to do the recipe, Dave and I may do just that!
Peggy


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Sam, We loved the potato soup so much I made it again last night! It was great for lunches during the week at work! I'm planning on the pineapple dessert tonight with peaches instead. My husband will love that when he gets home from fishing on the east side of the state. It was 15 degrees F there this morning, warmer here on the west side but our first real frost on the grass this morning. 
Dave, dinner tonight will be your sausage and apple bake. That will also be great leftovers, if there are any...
Settler, So sorry for your losses! I am a school counselor and unfortunately know how difficult those losses are for everyone. Take good care!
Anne from Tacoma, WA- we are almost neighbors in this world wide group! I hope things go well for you on your journey east. A cabin in the woods sounds very cozy and healing! 
Special welcome to the new gal, bjg523! That was me last week and now I feel like I am with old friends!
Enjoy the rest of the weekend for those who still are in it. It is mid day on Sunday here!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry, couldn't scroll up to edit. Settler was Supposed to be Settleg. I just figured out the preview part of this...


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > LesleighAnne...so sorry to hear about all the tragedies. Our prayers will surely be with you. Dave...just saw the news and the terrible accident on the London highways. Please tell us you are safe!! Well...off to Maine in the wee early hours. Will let you all know when we get settled. Can't wait to make all the yummy foods when we arrive. They have a cabin on 50 acres awaiting. Should be a wonderful adventure.
> ...


That is sad news indeed Dave. I hope there were no fatalities & no serious injuries sustained by anyone.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> below is one report on the london highway nighmare - my heart goes out to all the people involved. dave, i'm so glad you weren't involved -
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It was a dreadful accident, seven people died and over fifty were injured. They've only just managed to reopen part of the road, but sections will have to be re-surfaced overnight. Accidents like that are very rare, there used to be quite a few pile-ups when we used to get lots of fog. That area is still prone to heavy mists and they think smoke from a fire may have added to it, causing motorists to brake suddenly.

Dave


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

Settleg...so sorry for the losses in you community. We also lost a friend a church yesterday...heart attack a total surprise and heartbreak. Dave.. our prayers are with everyone envolved in the accident. It's really a nice , sunny day here, not usual for this time of year so we are enjoying the day. Football, knitting and just slowing down and having a Sunday afternoon. orlenna your slippers are beautiful, is the pattern available? Have a wonderful week everyone

.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry about the London crash and all involved as well! Life is fragile and that reminder is sometimes daunting!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Just watching "In the Name of the Father", and just got through the part where Giuseppe died. can't stop crying, the scene where the prisoners are dropping bits of flaming paper out the window, to a background of Sinead O'Connor (voice of an angel, no matter how controversial she is or was), is, to me, the most moving scene ever.

My GS snapped his wrist yesterday, and I mean snapped!, the radius is snapped clear across and has dislodged and was almost, but not quite, poking through the skin. He's quite a drama king, so the urgent care people sent him to the hospital where there was an OR, in case they couldn't set the bone with sedation. He turns 14 next weekend, and is way more hysterical than his 4 year old brother or 6 year old sister. Anyway, with bribery (some of it demanded or imagined by him) and sedation, the docs were able to set it, although they found a fairly large chip out of the ulna(?) that they're going to leave alone. So, although I bought him his birthday present already, I think I have time to make a tube sock-type cast cover, adapting the skull beanie pattern. 

Making Sam's political chicken for dinner tonight.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jilze said:


> So sorry about the London crash and all involved as well! Life is fragile and that reminder is sometimes daunting!


Jilze This happened in Somerset, which is a bit of a drive from London. Never the less it has been a terrible incident, one which everyone hopes will not be repeated again any where.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Della said:


> Thank you. Will try it next summer when we get the bbq out.


If you have a gas burner, get out a big meat fork, stick on the marshmallow and toast over the burner, be sure to have the graham crackers and chocolate in place beside the stove and slide the marshmallow onto a chocolate topped cracker, sandwich the other half on top and squeeze a little so marshmallow melts chocolate and everything starts squishing out together and enjoy. I enjoy one occassionally no matter the weather or time of year.....Della[/quote]

Our bbq is one of those little bucket affairs which we all sit around and toast our marshmallows on kebab sticks- the bamboo ones, so I imagine we could do this with ease.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 6:30pm GMT on Friday evening in London, it's Saturday morning in New Zealand and Australia, it's 2:30pm in New York and in Los Angeles it's nearly Teatime! I'm busily preparing for _Bonfire Night_ tomorrow and all kinds of pyromaniacal fun, because of that, I'm starting this weekend's party early while I sit and have a beer with friends, I'm not certain whether I'll be able to be online at my usual time of 11pm.
> 
> ...


This is my kind of motor race! How charming! & Hyde Park & Brighton are such fascinating places. Love Brighton.

Sausage & Apple Bake sounds irrestible--must try soon.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Have a great evening out and about, Dave!! The recipe sounds absolutely fabulous!! I shall have to make this tomorrow and get the sausages out of the freezer!! I love the links you post for historical events!!
> 
> For our typical outdoor bonfire, we have hot dogs, and large marshmellows roasted over the fire/hot coals. We use long sticks and put them on for the roasting. And we usually serve a hot chocolate. Of course that is for the bonfire/cooking fires made in the firepits (not a BBQ). The kids love this sort of thing!


Brings back such lovely memories! We do have a roast & hayride fest each year at a farm, for our church. Called, tongue-in-cheek, the Holy Ghost Wienie Roast. Out in the country.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday also sees the _Veteran Car Run_ from London to Brighton, where many cars from before 1905 will drive the 50 or so miles from Hyde Park down to the seaside. It is the world's longest running motoring event and quite a sight, details of what goes on are available at:
> ...


There was a movie back in the 50's, called _Genevieve_. I can't recall the plot but remember it was a light comedy based on the London-Brighton run. Hadn't thought about that in years. Guess I'll have to see if I can find a copy somewhere. 

And before this week's tea party ends, Dave, I must thank you for the referral to Evernote a while back. I opened an account a couple of weeks ago and I'm absolutely thrilled with how well it works already - and I've only begun to scratch the surface! I also discovered their mobile app for my Android phone so now I can carry all my shopping/errand lists right in my pocket. Thank you, thank you, thank you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hi, this is DorisT. I'm sitting here with Dave near Portobello Road in the Duke of Wellington Pub having a beer! I'm doing the Tea Party live. Dave has been showing me London for a few days and it's an amazing city! I would recommend it to anyone!


Oh, good for you! Enjoy!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > below is one report on the london highway nighmare - my heart goes out to all the people involved. dave, i'm so glad you weren't involved -
> ...


Oh No!! Sorry to hear this Dave.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> And before this week's tea party ends, Dave, I must thank you for the referral to Evernote a while back. I opened an account a couple of weeks ago and I'm absolutely thrilled with how well it works already - and I've only begun to scratch the surface! I also discovered their mobile app for my Android phone so now I can carry all my shopping/errand lists right in my pocket. Thank you, thank you, thank you!! :thumbup:


I'd be lost without it, I create note-books for each topic and put my research notes in them. I also use it to clip receipts from the Tea Party and other sites. A neat thing is that you get an email address, so you can forward email booking confirmations etc., direct to your Android device. I also clip knitting patterns to it, that way I have the materials on my phone when I go shopping, it's a very powerful tool.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Hi every one. Hope you all had a good week. I am at the end of a good week back at work, even though my walk to and from the station yesterday evening and this morning left me feeling like I was in a flood.
> Last week's talk of soda bread has left me wanting to make some this weekend and what I would really like to go with it is some fish pate. I have a soda bread recipe, but not a fish pate. Can anyone recommend one please?
> Dave, the sausage bake sounds delicious. That is what we will be having for supper tomorrow. It's just the kind of thing my children will enjoy.
> I have been up in the bedroom with the lights off watching fire works from a local school- a good display and all for free. Watching in the house is great, I am very scared of fireworks- the result of having been hit by one as a child.
> ...


Rebecca, I'm glad you got to watch the fires & fireworks indoors where you felt safe! Very smart! Hope all have had very fun Guy Fawlkes Day celebrations!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Thought of you guys when my son sent me a link to his wife's Christmas gift. Check it out:http://www.teavana.com/tea-products/tea-appliances/p/breville-one-touch-tea-maker
Have a great week!
oooppppsss I was wrong. It was what SHE gave HIM so he can use it before being deployed in Feb.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Love the slippers. Are they the ones posted on the forum by designer1234? I think that they were called non-felted slippers. I plan to make some too. How difficult were they?
> Judy


Goodness, I should know by now to name the pattern and source when I post pictures--my apologies to all who asked, as I was in a hurry when I did post them...and I'm just checking in today (been knitting ALL day, but don't tell!). :mrgreen:

The slippers are the non felted slippers by Yuko Nakamura on Ravelry; I saved the pattern ages ago but as it wasn't cold and as a rule, I hate wearing shoes, I hadn't got around to them yet. I did find they work up quite quickly and easily! In fact, I made a red pair today with a double thickness of sport yarn instead of the bulky yarn and made a pair with much smaller yarn and needles for a baby size.

I spent quite a while weaving in all the ends from the "finish basket" today as well, so I have 9 hats ready to go as gifts and now only have ... a couple dozen ?! to go. DD made her shrimp and hot root soup (recipe is on one of the other tea party threads, several weeks ago) and of course I made an utter pig of myself. Well worth it!

Now, back to my needles, and I hope everyone has had the best possible weekend.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

In Boy Scouts (Lord Baden Powell!!) we would toast the marshmallows and then put them together with the squares of graham crackers and Hershey chocolate bar. The toasted marshmallow's heat melts the chocolate and acts as a glue to keep the crackers together. It is a gooey mess to eat - but that's part of the charm!!! 

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!! Now that's what I'm talking about! Total Decadence!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> In Boy Scouts (Lord Baden Powell!!) we would toast the marshmallows and then put them together with the squares of graham crackers and Hershey chocolate bar. The toasted marshmallow's heat melts the chocolate and acts as a glue to keep the crackers together. It is a gooey mess to eat - but that's part of the charm!!!
> 
> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!! Now that's what I'm talking about! Total Decadence!


Someone mentioned turning on the flame under a gas stove to heat up your marshmellow. I have a simpler solution: 1) graham cracker squares set out with the chocolate squares on them 2) marshmellow on a fork in one hand and 3) bbq lighter in the other hand. Ask me how I figured this one out in the middle of winter (I dont have a gas stove!) haha, and they taste good too!!!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Someone mentioned turning on the flame under a gas stove to heat up your marshmellow. I have a simpler solution: 1) graham cracker squares set out with the chocolate squares on them 2) marshmellow on a fork in one hand and 3) bbq lighter in the other hand. Ask me how I figured this one out in the middle of winter (I dont have a gas stove!) haha, and they taste good too!!![/quote]

Amen to that Clue!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Someone mentioned turning on the flame under a gas stove to heat up your marshmellow. I have a simpler solution: 1) graham cracker squares set out with the chocolate squares on them 2) marshmellow on a fork in one hand and 3) bbq lighter in the other hand. Ask me how I figured this one out in the middle of winter (I dont have a gas stove!) haha, and they taste good too!!!


Amen to that Clue![/quote]

And when our cravings get serious, we get down to serious solutions! haha!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Ahhhh, Dave...the apple & sausage dinner was fantastic! I added chunks of butternut squash to the mix....Oh SO yummy! Everyone should try it. It's easy and yummy! Going to make it again for dinner tomorrow night with my niece & her new hubby, while we watch the Bears play Philly. Bears games are never a sure thing....but that's sports in Chicago! Keeps things interesting.

I am so sorry about the accident on the highway. Grateful you weren't there, Dave, and so sorry others were.

Doris T...what a treat for you to spend time with Dave in England...looking forward to your stories!

Everyone have a good week....I'm still "mopping up" WIPs, and getting back to the lap blanket..which needs to be finished by Christmas. Back to cardiac rehab sessions (3/week). That seems to consume my time during the week. I do feel better.....
g'night all...Carol (IL)


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > this is the recipe for the ham balls we had last night with mashed potatoes and green beans.
> ...


The ham was smoked. My husband likes these so much he bought a whole ham and ground it himself (hand grinder) and packaged it in 1# packages. I was buying the preground ham at the grocery store but the price was getting up there so I objected and said I woulld make them once in a while. The self groung ham was his answer. I still buy the raw ground pork at the grocery. BTW Dave your apple and sausage dish was delicious. I have enough from both meals to warm up for the next couple of days. that leaves me free for important things although i do like to cook and can for the winter. Produce that i canned myself tastes better than store bought.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

I made the sausage/apple/potato casserole and everyone is absolutely correct! It is delicious! And simple which makes it even better! I have the peach dessert in the oven right now. I can't wait, but will need to go back to my diet...eventually. Thanks everyone, for your input. That just gave me the boost I needed to try something new. My husband and family love "my" new recipes. And now for that still unfinished afghan!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the slippers and am now enjoying their warmth!  I already want to make another pair, ha ha. And I guess I never realized how tricky it is to take a picture of one's own feet (on purpose, that is). But I'm pleased with how they turned out, and now will move on to the next thing. What will it be? Hmm....


they turned out perfect. the pic looks great as well. what pattern did you use?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I've finished the slippers and am now enjoying their warmth!  I already want to make another pair, ha ha. And I guess I never realized how tricky it is to take a picture of one's own feet (on purpose, that is). But I'm pleased with how they turned out, and now will move on to the next thing. What will it be? Hmm....
> ...


Sorlena posted the name of the slippers on the previous page. They are a pattern she got off Ravelry. I cant figure out right now how to get the name of the pattern on this posting (too late at night for my thinking abilities, storming outside here so weather is no help!)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

engteacher said:


> Thought of you guys when my son sent me a link to his wife's Christmas gift. Check it out:http://www.teavana.com/tea-products/tea-appliances/p/breville-one-touch-tea-maker
> Have a great week!
> oooppppsss I was wrong. It was what SHE gave HIM so he can use it before being deployed in Feb.


That's my daughter's and DIL's favorite website - it's on both of their Christmas lists.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ceili, I hope your gs gets better soon. He was not being a drama king a broken wrist is very painful I know from experience as I broke my right wrist 2 days after Christmas in 2004 & split the bone length wise & then broke 2 pie shaped wedges off of the ends. I had to have surgery 4 days later. I spent over 8 hours in the E.R as they thought I had left & they sent the ortho specialist home & had to call him back. I did not go back to work until the middle of May 2005. I was lucky the Doctor who put my wrist back together was a hand & wrist specialist. I just have a very thin scar where he went in to put the plates & pins in the back of my hand.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Really glad the sausage and apple is going down so well with everybody, I'll have to post some more hearty supper dishes for late Autumn and Winter.

On a cheerful note, the pointless farrago and bottomless money-pit that is next year's Olympic games is making the news. Bookings for hotels in London and the South East for July and August are 95% down on the same time last year, the tourists are staying away from the inevitable chaos. To-day the organising committee is trying to jolly everyone along by unveiling the route of the _Olympic Torch Relay_ around Britain, it still looks like a slow-motion economic train-crash to me!

Dave


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > And before this week's tea party ends, Dave, I must thank you for the referral to Evernote a while back. I opened an account a couple of weeks ago and I'm absolutely thrilled with how well it works already - and I've only begun to scratch the surface! I also discovered their mobile app for my Android phone so now I can carry all my shopping/errand lists right in my pocket. Thank you, thank you, thank you!! :thumbup:
> ...


Isn't Evernote the best? I have it on my Ipod Touch & I can carry my whole life around with me & fit it in the palm of my hand. I don't have to worry about my computer crashing because Evernote is an 'outside' on the web application. Have any of you heard of http://my.portaportal.com/ ? Another wonderful file storage source & very user friendly. Check it out.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi all TPers! I missed a lot this weekend! DH & I took a couple days for ourselves---went to New York Hudson Valley area. We thought to do lunch at CIA in Hyde Park, however, being a school, the cafe/bakery was closed on the weekend---we were sad.

Sad to hear of the tragedies that have happened -my prayers fly out for the families and friends of all. 

Sorlena--I loved knitting those up---easy and quick. 
For some reason I can't copy and paste the pattern but it's free on ravelry "non-felted slippers by yuko nakamura.---I did notice a small error on the Instep directions, row 5 the last instruction should be K22 (not K26). Please let me know if I'm wrong on that.

All the recipes sound wonderful! Can't wait to try the sausage dish and sams' pineapple desert---sounds yummy!

Izzy-Belle is gonna be one spoiled kitty! when buying pet food (I only use dry) I make sure fillers are not the first ingredient listed. We found Iams to be liked by both pets. My bitchycat actually gets sick when we try to switch to something cheaper. She also loves chips! & mooches like a dog when we have ice-cream!

I'm still off from work today---so plan to work in the yard on this fine, chilly (but sunny) New England day! going to harvest some herbs and freeze in ice cube trays. Also have to dig up the the sweet potato to save for next years plants.
Have a good day all!
Kerry


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


I use _Mozilla Firefox_ as my browser and have _X-Marks_ which synchronizes with all my Android devices and _LastPass Vault_ for all those increasingly complicated passwords, it also logs me into the sites I regularly use automatically.

Well worth checking out is Amazon's _Cloud Drive_ which is free for up to 5Gb of data, more than enough for my important files. Here is a link to their site:

https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/learnmore

I like free utilities!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kerryn said:


> For some reason I can't copy and paste the pattern but it's free on ravelry "non-felted slippers by yuko nakamura.---I did notice a small error on the Instep directions, row 5 the last instruction should be K22 (not K26). Please let me know if I'm wrong on that.


You're right! I noticed it the first slipper 'round and so just changed it in the printed copy I had and then forgot about it. It should read k22 in that row. I'm thinking of making one all in garter stitch to see how that looks, too (probably faster--I'm still much slower at purling).


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason I can't copy and paste the pattern but it's free on ravelry "non-felted slippers by yuko nakamura.---I did notice a small error on the Instep directions, row 5 the last instruction should be K22 (not K26). Please let me know if I'm wrong on that.
> ...


Garter stitch would probably knit up quicker, but I love the look of them now. I was amazed to knit something molded--I've only done flat pieces before. I did make a version that went up the calf for my mother---she loves them!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Garter stitch would probably knit up quicker, but I love the look of them now. I was amazed to knit something molded--I've only done flat pieces before. I did make a version that went up the calf for my mother---she loves them!


I'm just curious as to how they'd look; at first I thought they might not be all that pretty, but then I realized the ridges will change direction when I get to the middle part, so that's a bit intriguing. The ones I did in the baby size did have a slightly longer cuff--just knit a few more rows before binding off. I'll post a picture of all of them when I'm done with the garter stitch experiment.

I decided last night to work on the shawl I'm test knitting and spread it out to see how it looked...found a glaring mistake...way back. So I had to frog and will start over (no point to a lifeline as it was very near the beginning). I was a bit miffed at myself, but well, I'll just go slower and be more careful this time around! I was amazed to see, in fact, when I got the pile cleared, that I now only have one WIP: the Project Linus blanket that I'm adding to a bit at a time. Wow. I can't remember the last time that happened! This, of course, opens up all sorts of other possibilities. :mrgreen:

It also felt a bit odd to wake up and see daylight this morning! The time change always takes a little adjustment, but at first I thought we'd overslept. Ha ha.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Hi all TPers! I missed a lot this weekend! DH & I took a couple days for ourselves---went to New York Hudson Valley area. We thought to do lunch at CIA in Hyde Park, however, being a school, the cafe/bakery was closed on the weekend---we were sad.
> 
> Did you get to see the Roosevelt homestead or the Vanderbilt estate? Quite a contrast.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorlenna,
The slippers are very smart looking!
marilyn


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

nickerina--I remended him of the little ditty. He insisted.
We have been married nearly 43 years, so have to let him have a go....
Anyway, he slept late. Then he napped. I was up until 3 this morning-knitting. But slept late and have a horrible headache which I don't usually get.
He was a mite sheepish and grinned his Irish grin. Who can stay mad at that? 
When I worked as a nurse, the time change always got to us and my staff as well. I just do not like time changes. I wish they would split the difference and let it alone. 
Farmers these days have GPS, lights on their equipment, and we just do not need it for our area any more.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

DebNannyMom said:


> nickerina--I remended him of the little ditty. He insisted.
> We have been married nearly 43 years, so have to let him have a go....
> Anyway, he slept late. Then he napped. I was up until 3 this morning-knitting. But slept late and have a horrible headache which I don't usually get.
> He was a mite sheepish and grinned his Irish grin. Who can stay mad at that?
> ...


I agree. Why can't they leave it alone, one way or the other. The older I get the worse it becomes to change back and forth. It is something that was needed but now not a problem with gps, headlights, and kids driving their own cars or being driven to school. No more walking great distances in the dark to get to school by 8 or waiting for the bus in the dark up by the road. Some are even driven up to the road and can wait in the warm car until the bus comes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I meant to ask before and it slipped my mind: has anyone had an update on Maelinde? I keep thinking of her.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all TPers! I missed a lot this weekend! DH & I took a couple days for ourselves---went to New York Hudson Valley area. We thought to do lunch at CIA in Hyde Park, however, being a school, the cafe/bakery was closed on the weekend---we were sad.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> DebNannyMom said:
> 
> 
> > nickerina--I remended him of the little ditty. He insisted.
> ...


It makes a diffference to the amount of electricity used if it's dark when people get up though. Even with the clocks going back, sunrise wasn't until 7:05a.m., in London to-day!

Dave


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Just watching "In the Name of the Father", and just got through the part where Giuseppe died. can't stop crying, the scene where the prisoners are dropping bits of flaming paper out the window, to a background of Sinead O'Connor (voice of an angel, no matter how controversial she is or was), is, to me, the most moving scene ever.
> 
> My GS snapped his wrist yesterday, and I mean snapped!, the radius is snapped clear across and has dislodged and was almost, but not quite, poking through the skin. He's quite a drama king, so the urgent care people sent him to the hospital where there was an OR, in case they couldn't set the bone with sedation. He turns 14 next weekend, and is way more hysterical than his 4 year old brother or 6 year old sister. Anyway, with bribery (some of it demanded or imagined by him) and sedation, the docs were able to set it, although they found a fairly large chip out of the ulna(?) that they're going to leave alone. So, although I bought him his birthday present already, I think I have time to make a tube sock-type cast cover, adapting the skull beanie pattern.
> 
> Making Sam's political chicken for dinner tonight.


What a great idea to make a cast/tube with skulls pattern.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alright you two - i downloaded the patten - read through it and am totally confused - where does one see 22 stitches in row ?? - can't remember right now. i will start them and see what happens - see if it all falls together. those repeat rows though - where are the rest of the sitiches - are they using short rows? i may be coming for help very soon.

sam



askem1728 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I've finished the slippers and am now enjoying their warmth!  I already want to make another pair, ha ha. And I guess I never realized how tricky it is to take a picture of one's own feet (on purpose, that is). But I'm pleased with how they turned out, and now will move on to the next thing. What will it be? Hmm....
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright you two - i downloaded the patten - read through it and am totally confused - where does one see 22 stitches in row ?? - can't remember right now. i will start them and see what happens - see if it all falls together. those repeat rows though - where are the rest of the sitiches - are they using short rows? i may be coming for help very soon.
> 
> sam


Sam--row 5 on the instep section is the one with the typo. At the end, it says k26 but should say k22 instead. And yes, it is short rows there. You're working over the center 9 with the slipped stitches and the decreases on either side.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I got home from work today and my son (18) had some good news for us. He went for an interview for an apprenticeship in IT today and was offered it there and then   :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> I got home from work today and my son (18) had some good news for us. He went for an interview for an apprenticeship in IT today and was offered it there and then   :thumbup:


Celebration time!!! congrats to the mother too!!!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

We feed our cat a brand called Harmony Farms cat food. It has all natural ingredents like chicken & brown rice. It come in dry & cans.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > I got home from work today and my son (18) had some good news for us. He went for an interview for an apprenticeship in IT today and was offered it there and then   :thumbup:
> ...


Thank you


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> I got home from work today and my son (18) had some good news for us. He went for an interview for an apprenticeship in IT today and was offered it there and then   :thumbup:


What wonderful news!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> I got home from work today and my son (18) had some good news for us. He went for an interview for an apprenticeship in IT today and was offered it there and then   :thumbup:


Great news.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Dave- it is a wash. The electricity will be used on the hind end. No savings.
The 30 minute compromise sounds very sensible.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > I got home from work today and my son (18) had some good news for us. He went for an interview for an apprenticeship in IT today and was offered it there and then   :thumbup:
> ...


ditto!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> I got home from work today and my son (18) had some good news for us. He went for an interview for an apprenticeship in IT today and was offered it there and then   :thumbup:


Excellent news, he must have impressed them.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DebNannyMom said:


> Dave- it is a wash. The electricity will be used on the hind end. No savings.
> The 30 minute compromise sounds very sensible.


I'm going by the power consumption when they tried the experiment in the UK in the 1960s. Of course the UK is a long way North of where you are,, London is on the same latitude as Calgary in Canada, so Winter days are very short and it's important to maximise the use of daylight.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DebNannyMom said:
> 
> 
> > Dave- it is a wash. The electricity will be used on the hind end. No savings.
> ...


Yes, it's always seemed to me that we're in the dark more at the end of the day than the beginning--probably an hour in the morning but many more from afternoon on. In middle of winter, it's dark by 4:30!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congradulation to your son - and to the mother also - in this day of high unemployment getting a job is cause for celebration - lets raise a cup of tea in salutation to this young man. good luck in his new job.,

sam



RebeccaMoe said:


> I got home from work today and my son (18) had some good news for us. He went for an interview for an apprenticeship in IT today and was offered it there and then   :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

deb - did i miss something here - would you explain your statement please.

sam

oops - just read dave's statement - are we debating the power savings of dst to standard time? it's getting dark here about four in the afternoon - if i am reading i need a light. by five you need a light to do anything. i'm thinking either way - you are going to use about the same in electricity. 

sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Congrats! It always makes one swell with pride & love with the off spring do well! It validates us...a job well done!



RebeccaMoe said:


> I got home from work today and my son (18) had some good news for us. He went for an interview for an apprenticeship in IT today and was offered it there and then   :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

forgot to "sing" last note....Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

er....sign


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried to make penguin sweaters? I got really excited about trying to do another donation project...got the yarn, the directions, cast on, etc. and have hit a snag in that the directions are not clear. I stashed the project somewhere in frustration....will have to dig it out to post my specific confusion. So, this is "fair warning"..I'm coming with a knitting problem soon. IN the mean time, I'm churning out dish cloths, and awaiting Noel napkin ring patterns (hint!).
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Has anyone tried to make penguin sweaters? I got really excited about trying to do another donation project...got the yarn, the directions, cast on, etc. and have hit a snag in that the directions are not clear. I stashed the project somewhere in frustration....will have to dig it out to post my specific confusion. So, this is "fair warning"..I'm coming with a knitting problem soon. IN the mean time, I'm churning out dish cloths, and awaiting Noel napkin ring patterns (hint!).
> Carol (IL)


The quota for the penguin sweaters due to the oil spill from the ship running aground off New Zealand, has been filled. There are specific things that were required for the penguin sweaters -- there was another topic devoted to this on KP. Any sweaters made and sent now will be kept and used if/when there is another disaster. Apparently these sweaters are to be made from 100% wool. Such a worthy project to knit for!! Here is the KP link for the topic. There is the pattern there as well, I dont know which link it is though of the ones that are posted.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-37700-1.html


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

DebNannyMom said:


> nickerina--I remended him of the little ditty. He insisted.
> We have been married nearly 43 years, so have to let him have a go....
> Anyway, he slept late. Then he napped. I was up until 3 this morning-knitting. But slept late and have a horrible headache which I don't usually get.
> He was a mite sheepish and grinned his Irish grin. Who can stay mad at that?
> ...


The farmers never needed it in the first place. Cows don't pay attention to clocks! It was so the politicians could have more daylight to golf.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

nickerina said:


> DebNannyMom said:
> 
> 
> > nickerina--I remended him of the little ditty. He insisted.
> ...


Days were relative until quite recently, largely due to the invention of mechanical clocks in the late mediaeval period. The period between sunrise and sunset was divided into twelve hours, as was the period between sunset and sunrise; daytime hours in Summer were longer than Winter daytime hours. This practice goes back to the classical era and was continued by the church with canonical hours or the major offices of the day: Matins, Lauds and Vespers.

Even following the division of the day into hours of equal length, time was local. In the days of horse-drawn stagecoaches, the driver's pocket-watch was set to run slower travelling West than it did on journeys travelling East. It was only when the railways came along that we get standard time; there are still some clocks in the England that have two minute hands, one indicating local time and the other London (or railway) time.

I can see the point of daylight saving in Summer, but living in London, I'm always happier when we return to GMT in the Autumn. As an architectural photographer, the location of the sun is critical and I used to wear two watches in Summer, one set to local noon so I could calculate the direction and elevation of the sun.

In my case it's pure laziness, I'll do anything to simplify the the sums. My dread is that the politicians will give in to big business and align UK time to CET from Paris; we would then lose any connection with local noon and I'll be doing silly extra sums in my head all year round!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Everything sounds delicious! I don't eat sausage often, but I am really craving some now! How lucky you are Doris to have such a great guide! Dave, if the tea party is still going in a year or more, and I get to London, will you be my guide? Wish I could come this summer, but home remodeling is killing my finances!


Just returned home from London last night. I can assure you, Pammie and Rookie Retiree, that Dave will be the best guide you would ever hope to find. Seeing things through his eyes is better than reading guide books. There is never a dull moment!


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Since modern time is based at Greenwich for zero hour and all points west are one hour less, it seems that the manipulation of such is silly these days.
As a nurse, we never were scheduled according to sunlight or night. All other service folks just work, regardless.
The circadian clocks within surely are messed up when the set time changes.
I so am a proponent to leave things alone. It wasn't "broke" to begin with.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, I'm just catching up on the weekend's Tea Party news. You failed to tell me that you liked cats! I liked you well enough, but the fact that you like cats would have boosted you to a higher level in my estimation. Your cat's antics sound so funny!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave and everyone, glad to be at the tea party. All though I'm at work and having lunch (KFC) Great receipt Dave. Have to try that this weekend.
> ...


I love chicken pot pie! Have you tried Marie Callender's version in the frozen food section? Loaded with calories, but a real treat with lots of chicken for such a small, individual serving pie. It's sold in a larger version, also. We never go to KFC, but I'll have to try theirs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DebNannyMom said:


> Since modern time is based at Greenwich for zero hour and all points west are one hour less, it seems that the manipulation of such is silly these days.
> As a nurse, we never were scheduled according to sunlight or night. All other service folks just work, regardless.
> The circadian clocks within surely are messed up when the set time changes.
> I so am a proponent to leave things alone. It wasn't "broke" to begin with.


Here is a good article on the daylight savings time and why/when it was started. In Canada where we have so much winter and such shorter sunlight hours in the winter (some parts of Canada have no sun for part of the winter) the daylight savings time just does not work. The reasons why it was first put into place does make sense but not to do so any more does make more sense, and economically it makes more sense to do away with it too. http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2011/11/111103-daylight-savings-2011-time-savings-when-does-fall-back-nation/


----------



## bettyboop (Feb 10, 2011)

Dave, should have asked this when I first read your recipe but what type of sausage do you use.....fresh, smoked, or polish sausage.
bettyboop


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Everything sounds delicious! I don't eat sausage often, but I am really craving some now! How lucky you are Doris to have such a great guide! Dave, if the tea party is still going in a year or more, and I get to London, will you be my guide? Wish I could come this summer, but home remodeling is killing my finances!
> ...


I can just imagine -- he knows a lot about a lot of things and certainly is a walking, talking history book about many things which adds to the experience - any pictures?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Many thanks to every one for their kind words about my son.
I just feel so pleased.
We have been through a sticky 6 months with him- the end of his 'A' levels (exams at the end of schooling that are not compulsory) and his results were not good. Then he went into a slump where he was spending most of the day and night on on-line games. We managed to get him out of that after a lot of heart-ache. 
I am sure many of you on here have gone through teenage problems and know you come out at the other end. I think what the biggest shock for us was that up until this year he had been a relatively easy teenager. We had to get it sometime I suppose. :?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, I'm just catching up on the weekend's Tea Party news. You failed to tell me that you liked cats! I liked you well enough, but the fact that you like cats would have boosted you to a higher level in my estimation. Your cat's antics sound so funny!


Ptolemy was lots of fun, he so liked his trips to the pub, he would look at me most reproachfully if I went for a night out with my friends leaving him at home. He also had a liking for all the loose bits of batter the chippy skimmed from the deep-fryer and was a total pest in the pub when the shellfish man came round with his basket of wares, a little pot of jellied eels was favourite!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

only you dave would name a cat Ptolemy - i hope she lived up to the name - and i thought my grandchildren naming their goat rootbeer (they thought he looked like a rootber float) - and the cats like snow white - who is grey and a male, i could go on. was Ptolemy a greek and did he find his way home using the stars? i truly do enjoy the name dave - it just sounds like you.

sam


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

DorisT said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > redriet60 said:
> ...


I love chicken pot pie. Had and liked Marie Callender's, have not tried the KFC ones yet. We don't go there very often. I wonder about the sodium content, is it as bad as canned soup? Maybe the numbers are online.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> only you dave would name a cat Ptolemy - i hope she lived up to the name - and i thought my grandchildren naming their goat rootbeer (they thought he looked like a rootber float) - and the cats like snow white - who is grey and a male, i could go on. was Ptolemy a greek and did he find his way home using the stars? i truly do enjoy the name dave - it just sounds like you.
> 
> sam


I think it's pronounced without the "P".


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

The Recipt sounds delicious!! I definitely want to make it. Hope everyone enjoyed the weekend. We were away and the weather was perfect!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion---
> ...


Well, I have to ask what your pub cat's name was! Nice story!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I've had a lovely morning. The sun is shining, although it's chilly. I went to a church car boot sale and bought lots of nice things. One lady was selling back copies of Simply Knitting magazines, so I got them for 10p each. Then on another stall I bought a new handknitted scarf for 20p, yes 20p! For my pilot husband I got 4 pictures of old biplanes for just 20p each. The best though was a handknitted aran sweater in a lovely cornflower blue, for £4.50. It fits me perfectly. Last but not least, a novel to read in bed tonight for 49p. What a great haul. This will be the last car boot sale of the year so they were almost giving things away.


Inishowen, I think finding bargains is great fun! My daughter & I like to hunt for bargains together. Last week we found a pretty carafe to keep coffee warm for $1 & lovely oriental side tables for her master bedroom for $15 each. Hooray!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bluebirdlet - scroll up a ways and you will see dave's story about ptolemy

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> only you dave would name a cat Ptolemy - i hope she lived up to the name - and i thought my grandchildren naming their goat rootbeer (they thought he looked like a rootber float) - and the cats like snow white - who is grey and a male, i could go on. was Ptolemy a greek and did he find his way home using the stars? i truly do enjoy the name dave - it just sounds like you.
> 
> sam


He was a really cool cat, an English Blue, he took to me from the moment Winn got him and always chose to perch on the back of my chair whenever I walked into the pub, much to Winn's disgust at his utter disloyalty to her. She always used to joke that he'd only come to her for food, but viewed me as his playmate. Winn used to call him _Bluey_, but I called him Ptolemy; not after the Greek philosopher, I was thinking more of Cleopatra's difficult brother. He seemed to like the name, it was the only one he ever answered to.

They say it's impossible to train a cat, but he'd sit when I told him and he'd 'walk to heel'. It took a fair bit of patience and considerable bribery, cats have no moral compass, but he'd walk to the village shops about three-quarters of a mile away, that's a long way for a domestic cat; of course he knew he'd get a saucer of beer and fishy treat for lunch, they aren't stupid!

The trick to getting cats to 'go walkies', is pick them up and put them under your arm while you walk to the shops, then set them down and they'll follow. Cats only go about 100yds from their base on their own initiative, any further and they're totally lost; however, they're smart enough to work out the guy who feeds them knows the way so they'll stay glued to his feet. Start with about a furlong and work your way up from there, after a couple of months, 'kitty' will be by the door every time you go out, could never get him to fetch my shoes though!

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I made this recipe with 3 different kinds of sausage (smoked, brats, & Italian spicy). it was all good! You can use whatever suits your fancy. Carol (IL)



bettyboop said:


> Dave, should have asked this when I first read your recipe but what type of sausage do you use.....fresh, smoked, or polish sausage.
> bettyboop


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bettyboop said:


> Dave, should have asked this when I first read your recipe but what type of sausage do you use.....fresh, smoked, or polish sausage.
> bettyboop


Fresh sausages from my local butcher, he makes them from belly of pork with breadcrumbs and his own selection of herbs and spices, they're very good!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Many thanks to every one for their kind words about my son.
> I just feel so pleased.
> We have been through a sticky 6 months with him- the end of his 'A' levels (exams at the end of schooling that are not compulsory) and his results were not good. Then he went into a slump where he was spending most of the day and night on on-line games. We managed to get him out of that after a lot of heart-ache.
> I am sure many of you on here have gone through teenage problems and know you come out at the other end. I think what the biggest shock for us was that up until this year he had been a relatively easy teenager. We had to get it sometime I suppose. :?


Glad he's come out the other side of the teen-troubles. The biggest thing I have to deal with is self-doubt and some truly bizarre superstitious rot, it's worse than mentioning _The Scottish Play_ to an actor!

Dave


----------



## bettyboop (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks so much cmaliz for the info


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Heeeeerrrrrrreeeeesss Ms. Izzy Bell. I have never given a pet a last name other than mine before, but Bell seems a good last name for an Izzy.

Sorry These are the only pictures I could get today with my little Tracphone camera. I included the darkest one, only to show that all four feet are white, plus the white on her face. Otherwise Izzy is black/gray/brown & rust. Hope you can see her pretty face.

I brought her home at three pm she hid until around 4, then started to get get comfortable  By 8 she was sleeping on me, then the back of the couch, then back to my stomach. She would wake up and come up nose to nose with me until I would have to laugh at her. She seems to be settling in. 
More later.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

She is gorgeous, I so wish I could have a cat but living on the main road I would be so worried about the cat going on the road. I lost 2 cats where I lived before due to being killed by a car and so don't want that to happen again. I dog sit for friends and friends of friends if the dogs are well behaved ! I at least can share love with them on their visits and they seem to like coming back again. One little dog called Solway refuses to pass my drive when out for a walk with his mistress, she always has to bring him in to say hello and if I am not in he always walks around the outside of the bungalow and leaves by the gate on the other side of the garden from where he came in. He also refuses to pass one of the local shops which his owner has rarely visited before but when he is with me and I go there he always gets a biscuit so he thinks he should go there with his owner as well. After all you can't expect a chap to turn down the chance of a free biscuit can you !!!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandylion----she is gorgeous! I hope she brings you lots of love and entertainment


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dandylion, I'm afraid Ms. Izzy is going to be the most pampered pet ever! But she will be a wonderful companion and will bring you much love. Beautiful face!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Really glad the sausage and apple is going down so well with everybody, I'll have to post some more hearty supper dishes for late Autumn and Winter.
> 
> On a cheerful note, the pointless farrago and bottomless money-pit that is next year's Olympic games is making the news. Bookings for hotels in London and the South East for July and August are 95% down on the same time last year, the tourists are staying away from the inevitable chaos. To-day the organising committee is trying to jolly everyone along by unveiling the route of the _Olympic Torch Relay_ around Britain, it still looks like a slow-motion economic train-crash to me!
> 
> Dave


I think it was last year that the US was competing for the Olympic 'games' (money-waster!) and a friend of mine told me she was praying we didn't 'win'. Made me realize that the money spent on it could do much more good for the citizens of the country. And who needs the chaos!! Guess I'm just an old 'fuddy-duddy'. Those who enjoy them, Bravo...I'll just hibernate here at home!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

It appears to this Canadian observer that the Dandylion and the Ms Izzy Bell are of the mutual admiration society!!! It did not take very long for the two of you to belong to each other!!! haha, have fun and enjoy the nice things in life. What does she think of your knitting basket??? I am sure some sage advise will be given out by her to you!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Heeeeerrrrrrreeeeesss Ms. Izzy Bell. I have never given a pet a last name other than mine before, but Bell seems a good last name for an Izzy.
> 
> Sorry These are the only pictures I could get today with my little Tracphone camera. I included the darkest one, only to show that all four feet are white, plus the white on her face. Otherwise Izzy is black/gray/brown & rust. Hope you can see her pretty face.
> 
> ...


What a lovely creature and how rewarded you must feel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - what a great kitten - i also am curious what she thinks about your knitting basket. puff - my yellow tiger thinks i should let her play with the neddles and yarn - we have had several discussion on this. survivor - my pampered bottle fed tortoise plays with the yarn if she gets a chance. 

you're going to have such a good time dandylion - enjoy - enjoy.

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you ladies! I wasn't sure anyone would be able to see the pictures. Thanks very much. 
Ms. Izzy definitely has been owned before, but she won't discuss her past, so I don't know how she became a stray. 
She quieted down in the car so much that I almost took her into the Vet's office to have her checked out on the way home, but decided against that since she had been through so much that day already. I have to say that I like the soft pet carrier I bought at Meijers. She could see out every side and the top was open mesh so I could pat her head until she decided to lie down. 
She uses the litter box and told me that the sides of her food bowl was too high, and likes the little candy dish I feed her from now. I think you're right. We will communicate well enough to become buds. 
She lets me brush her and I'm going to try to wash her with pet wipes today. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> dandylion - what a great kitten - i also am curious what she thinks about your knitting basket. puff - my yellow tiger thinks i should let her play with the neddles and yarn - we have had several discussion on this. survivor - my pampered bottle fed tortoise plays with the yarn if she gets a chance.
> 
> you're going to have such a good time dandylion - enjoy - enjoy.
> 
> sam


I forgot to add that I've kept the door closed to my two "awful rooms" which I laughingly call my office and my sitting room.
They are both tiny rooms that have been converted from bedrooms. I figured we had better not have any quarrels in her first days here.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dandylion, you were definitely meant to be a "cat lady."


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Donna A said:


> Welcome back Dave...and thanks for the sausage and apple recipe. My husband always wants too know what we are eating this week have you been to the "tea-party" yet? LOL
> We have been doing alot of cleaning this morning and went to lunch for our favorite Chicago Dog place for a break. Have been knitting mittens and half-mitts like crazy for the Christmas mitten tree at church and getting ready for Thanksgiving. Kids and grandkids will come "over the river adn throught the woods, to grandmother's house we go! for the feast. Always a blessed time. Hope everyone is well and especially the lady with the broken ankle.


Oh, the Chicago Dog! They had Chicago Dog in Salt Lake City when I lived there. Diverse choices! Delightful! You wouldn't think a hot dog place would be delightful, but it was!


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Farmers these days have GPS, lights on their equipment, and we just do not need it for our area any more.[/quote]
I agree. Why can't they leave it alone, one way or the other. The older I get the worse it becomes to change back and forth. It is something that was needed but now not a problem with gps, headlights, and kids driving their own cars or being driven to school. No more walking great distances in the dark to get to school by 8 or waiting for the bus in the dark up by the road. Some are even driven up to the road and can wait in the warm car until the bus comes.[/quote]

It makes a diffference to the amount of electricity used if it's dark when people get up though. Even with the clocks going back, sunrise wasn't until 7:05a.m., in London to-day!

Day Light Saving Time was never meant for the farmers, they work from daylight to dark no matter what the clock says. I know it was very hard to get repairs, we had to wait for the clock time instead of getting things done and back into the field, lots of wasted down time. And if there was anyway to tie some of the time changers in the middle of a cow herd that is used to getting milked at 6 AM andmust wait to what changes to 6 AM and listen to those poor cows bawl with full aching udders there may be some consideration for the upsets the time change causes our rural families and animals.....Della


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is a link to an article from one of the local PBS stations regarding Guy Fawkes. Interesting reading.

http://www.mpt.org/tea/heather/heather_nov2011.shtml


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Here is a link to an article from one of the local PBS stations regarding Guy Fawkes. Interesting reading.
> 
> http://www.mpt.org/tea/heather/heather_nov2011.shtml


Unfortunately, about the only thing the article got right was the date!

Fawkes was a stern and dour Yorkshireman who changed his name to Guido when he was fighting with the Spanish against the Dutch in the Netherlands. It wasn't his plot, the conspiracy was the design of Robert Catesby, Fawkes was the explosives expert. Far from from pleading 'Not Guilty', he told the King to his face that he intended to blow him and his parliament back to Scotland.

The account of Fawkes execution is equally inaccurate, this was carried out in St. Paul's Yard, he was hung by the neck until nearly dead; castrated and his organs were displayed before the crowd to prove no traitorous progeny would follow; he was disembowelled and his entrails were burned on a brazier while he was still living before his his heart was torn from his chest; his corpse was then carved and his limbs were displayed on spikes at the gates to the city.

The plot was uncovered in the small hours of the morning of the 5th and the first bonfire of celebration at the deliverance of England from the plot sponsored by the Pope was lighted in The Strand at lunchtime.

Some bonfire societies still burn effigies of the relevant Pope on his throne, we disposed of James II because of his Catholic leanings and invited William of Orange to invade England and take up the post of King in a constitutional monarchy subject to parliamentary democracy.

Apart from those details and a dozen other inaccuracies, it's a good article!

For an accurate account of the conspiracy, a good place to start is:

http://www.gunpowder-plot.org/gun-plot.htm

The definitive work is Lady Antonia Fraser's 'Gunpowder Plot', an excellent book which reads like a detective novel and accurately examines the circumstances and events of Catesby's conspiracy. The book is an excellent read and the story is told and explored most sympthetically, Fraser is a Catholic, yet she tells the story without bias.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The 'Bonfire Prayers' are hardly a surprise, following the unravelling of the plot to make England part of the Spanish Empire, sentiments were fairly robust.

*Bonfire Prayers*

Remember, remember the Fifth of November
The Gunpowder Treason and plot
I see no reason why Gunpowder Treason
Should ever be forgot

Guy Fawkes, Guy Fawkes 'twas his intent
To blow up the King and the Parliament
Three score barrels of powder below
Poor old England to overthrow

By God's providence he was catch'd
With a dark lantern and burning match
Caught him in the nick of time
Just about to light to light the prime.

Holler boys! Holler boys! 
Ring bells ring
Holler boys!Holler boys! 
God Save the King!

A penny loaf to feed the Pope
A farthing o'cheese to choke him
A pint of beer to rinse it down
A ****** of sticks to burn him

Burn him in a tub of tar
Burn him like a blazing star
Burn his body from his head
Then we'll say old Pope is dead

Hip Hip Hoorah!
Hip Hip Hoorah!
Hip Hip Hoorah!

A cheery little ditty indeed!
Dave


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Heeeeerrrrrrreeeeesss Ms. Izzy Bell. I have never given a pet a last name other than mine before, but Bell seems a good last name for an Izzy.
> 
> Sorry These are the only pictures I could get today with my little Tracphone camera. I included the darkest one, only to show that all four feet are white, plus the white on her face. Otherwise Izzy is black/gray/brown & rust. Hope you can see her pretty face.
> 
> ...


oohhhhh she is beautiful. now that's she's made herself to home you do know that you no longer have a home but a room in her home so she never can go hungry. i hope you have a long and happy time together.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

If anyone would like a real treat, go to:

http://simoncallaghan.com/audiovideo

and listen to a wonderful concert pianist who performed on our trip to England on the Queen Mary 2.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The 'Bonfire Prayers' are hardly a surprise, following the unravelling of the plot to make England part of the Spanish Empire, sentiments were fairly robust.
> 
> *Bonfire Prayers*
> 
> ...


haha, Dave, seems this infamous fellow Guy Fawkes is forever immortalized in poetry, plays, and the annual bonfires!!! I have watched Coronation Street for years and years and they always have the Guy Fawkes bonfires. Now I am a little wiser as to what all the fuss is about although I do remember a bit about this from my highschool history! Thank you ever so much for the refresher!!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> If anyone would like a real treat, go to:
> 
> http://simoncallaghan.com/audiovideo
> 
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The 'Bonfire Prayers' are hardly a surprise, following the unravelling of the plot to make England part of the Spanish Empire, sentiments were fairly robust.
> 
> *Bonfire Prayers*
> 
> ...


It's funny, as with most people I only ever remember the first 2 lines of this, know there is something else and then remember 'never be forgot'.
I am going to try to remember the first verse properly and also the second. Thanks for posting this.
Rebecca


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

From Dave's reply, I wonder how much of the material from that PBS station is accurate?? Their saving grace is that they broadcast British comedies every weekday afternoon. Thanks for the corrections! (The person who created the link, btw, is herself from London!)(So she claims.)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > The 'Bonfire Prayers' are hardly a surprise, following the unravelling of the plot to make England part of the Spanish Empire, sentiments were fairly robust.
> ...


Outside of the _Bonfire Towns_ of Kent and Sussex, very few people remember more than the first verse. The first four verses, ending with 'God save the King', form the official _Bonfire Prayer_ ordered by Act of Parliament to be read in churches at a service of thanksgiving for our deliverance from chaos every 5th of November, along with the ringing of bells in the _Bonfire Round_. It was only quite recently that this service became optional.

Each Bonfire Society has a _Bishop of Bonfire_ who will lead the procession through the streets accompanied by his _Bonfire Boyes_; the Bishop is in full ecclesiastical raiment, including mitre; his _Boyes_, I'm one as is _The Lad_, are the rabble-rousers dressed in blood-red or black costumes covered with a white choirboy's surplice trimmed with black fur and marked with soot and carrying flaming torches. The Boyes job is 'to rouse the mob' to follow the procession to the _Bonfire Field of Execution_ where the society's effigy of the traitor will be torn apart by fire and explosion, _Thunderclaps_ may be involved in our efforts. The Bishop will read the prayer before the lighting of the fire and then we turn night into day with seriously powerful fireworks.

The last part of the prayer is mainly used in Lewes, which has a long memory of the savagery of Bloody Mary's treatment of Protestants, Cliffe Society still burns an effigy of Pope Gregory on his throne for encouraging regicide.

For those living in the South East, there are still two week-ends in the season. On the 12th the societies of Chailey, East Hoathly, Rye and South Heighton will be celebrating; on the 19th it will be the turns of Barcombe and Robertsbridge.

The practice of children taking an effigy of Fawkes around the streets yelling "Penny for the Guy" to raise money for fireworks hasn't died out completely, although these days they're usually accompanied by their parents, which takes some of the fun out of the practice. Some of the newer societies were started by the children of a village or small area of a town 'clubbing together' in the nineteenth century. The children didn't just push their effigy around town in a barrow, they discovered they collected more money by dressing up in costume themselves. The children pooled their resources and were able to develop elaborate processions with marching bands.

_Bonfire_ is much more than a simple fireworks display, if any of you get the chance to attend one, it'll be a memorable evening!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> From Dave's reply, I wonder how much of the material from that PBS station is accurate?? Their saving grace is that they broadcast British comedies every weekday afternoon. Thanks for the corrections! (The person who created the link, btw, is herself from London!)(So she claims.)


Sadly, away from the Bonfire Towns there is much ignorance of the plot, history is not given the attention it deserves these days; computers and technology are all very clever, unfortunately their chief use seems to be the bulk processing of garbage and the dissemination of sloppy journalism by lazy hacks. I get most frustrated by the journalist's usual rule of using 'Dickensian' as a general metaphor for 'old', only two-and-a-half centuries out in this case!

I'm not an expert on every aspect of British history, but this is a bit of a speciality of mine, I grew up with it and can trace a family link with the celebrations for many generations.

Dave


----------



## bettyboop (Feb 10, 2011)

This has all been very interesting. I have heard the name Guy Fawkes but didn't have a clue who he was or why I should even recognize his name. Probably never get to a Bonfire but what the heck, enjoyed reading about them.
bettyboop


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bettyboop said:


> This has all been very interesting. I have heard the name Guy Fawkes but didn't have a clue who he was or why I should even recognize his name. Probably never get to a Bonfire but what the heck, enjoyed reading about them.
> bettyboop


I'm glad you've enjoyed my explanations, I shall be _bonfiring_ with the boys again this weekend, we really love the whole thing and get to as many as possible during the season. You might find this site interesting:

http://www.ryebonfire.co.uk/index.php/history/

You will notice Rye's 'Prayer' is a variation of the official rhyme although the sentiment is the same. It gives a good account of the tradition in Sussex. Their history is slightly different from that of the Kent societies which are all located in inland rural communities and subject to less stringent regulation than coastal towns.

I'll try to take a few photos on Saturday, but you might like to see the gallery of last year's celebration at:

http://www.ryebonfire.co.uk/index.php/gallery-2/2010-2/

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, the Rye Bonfires really light up the night sky!! The fireworks are all a wonder to see in the photos and must be spectacular in person!!! 

We are having our first blizzard of the season. TransCanada highway has been closed due to hazzardous travel conditions. Several semi-trucks have been ditched because of icey roads and poor visablility. I guess the old man winter is here now! My mini schnauzer came in this morning after her morning romp and was covered with snowballs!! She stands beside me so I can brush off the snowballs! Mom managed to clear off her car and come over for her haircut. So now we are all hunkered down till the storm passes -- likely this evening.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Those are great pictures, Dave. It's too bad that John and I weren't able to attend a bonfire. I imagine the firehoses are ready and waiting?

What are the instruments carried by the two ladies in the 4th row down, 3rd row over? They look like tambourines.

My son and DIL entertained two ladies from Nottingham last evening. He is the Senior Buyer for his manufacturing company and they've just acquired a company in Nottingham. The ladies are in the U.S. for training. Small world, isn't it? My DIL said they were VERY nice!

Did the police ever determine if it was smoke from a bonfire that caused that awful accident on the highway?


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the slippers and am now enjoying their warmth!  I already want to make another pair, ha ha. And I guess I never realized how tricky it is to take a picture of one's own feet (on purpose, that is). But I'm pleased with how they turned out, and now will move on to the next thing. What will it be? Hmm....


I like your slippers, Sorlenna. They almost look like slip-on sneakers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I've finished the slippers and am now enjoying their warmth!  I already want to make another pair, ha ha. And I guess I never realized how tricky it is to take a picture of one's own feet (on purpose, that is). But I'm pleased with how they turned out, and now will move on to the next thing. What will it be? Hmm....
> ...


I'm on my third pair now--they are warm and comfy!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Those are great pictures, Dave. It's too bad that John and I weren't able to attend a bonfire. I imagine the firehoses are ready and waiting?
> 
> What are the instruments carried by the two ladies in the 4th row down, 3rd row over? They look like tambourines.
> 
> ...


The Fire Brigade are part of the planning for our processions and bonfires, as are the Police and Ambulance service. In fact the firemen help us to build the massive bonfires, we've been doing it for so many years, we teach them the way to build them so they catch quickly, yet are stable throughout the cycle and collapse in on themselves. During the procession, the spent torches are discarded on the road, we have collectors who extinguish them and take them away. Although there a couple of societies that make a feature of the spent torches, they are tossed into flaming 'fire-carts', oildrums cut lengthways and mounted on wheels, these get raced through the centre of the town, that's pretty spectacular!

The photo is of one of the marching drum-bands, she's playing a small snare drum. It's traditional to have drummers in the procession, traitors were paraded through the streets on the way to their public execution. Although there are carnival-type floats, historic buses, even small army vehicles in the procession as well as troupes of dancers, jugglers and stilt-walkers, it isn't a carnival parade. The various societies are dressed in their costumes, which can be very elaborate, but there is a grim purpose to it all, of which we never lose sight. We are parading the traitor's effigy to a 'Field of Execution', Littlehampton even has a company of pike-men.

Public executions were very popular with the crowds right up until the nineteenth century. When you stayed in London, your hotel was just round the corner from the site of Tyburn Gallows which was famous for it's _Hanging Days_; all the fun of the fair to see the highwaymen and footpads meet their fate!

It will take a lot of careful forensic work sifting through all the evidence to determine the true cause of the M5 accident. Many are racing to blame it on Taunton Rugby Club's fireworks display, but there are reasons for this. If the club can be blamed for it, their insurance policy will have to pay out. In these litigious times the last thing the ambulance-chasing solicitors and bean-counters want is for it to have been caused by natural fog to which the area is prone; there's far money in it if they can prove somebody was to blame, other than their clients who were driving too fast for the conditions!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, the Rye Bonfires really light up the night sky!! The fireworks are all a wonder to see in the photos and must be spectacular in person!!!
> 
> We are having our first blizzard of the season. TransCanada highway has been closed due to hazzardous travel conditions. Several semi-trucks have been ditched because of icey roads and poor visablility. I guess the old man winter is here now! My mini schnauzer came in this morning after her morning romp and was covered with snowballs!! She stands beside me so I can brush off the snowballs! Mom managed to clear off her car and come over for her haircut. So now we are all hunkered down till the storm passes -- likely this evening.


Rye Bonfire is fun and quite spectacular.

I don't want have to think about Winter just yet, it's still very mild in the South East of England, it was in the low 60s yesterday with lots of sunshine and didn't drop below 50 last night. The long-range forecast is worrying though, the prediction is for a very cold end to the month!

I thought I'd post a few Autumnal scenes from near where I live.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, the Rye Bonfires really light up the night sky!! The fireworks are all a wonder to see in the photos and must be spectacular in person!!!
> ...


Thanks for the photos of your English neighbourhood!! They are absolutely stunning to see! I do admire the English landscaping. That is one of the reasons why I really like the Bronte sisters' writings. They are so discriptive of the English countryside. Of course Dickens had a discriptive word or two!

Our winters get so cold that we do have to plug our vehicles into the electricity to keep our block heaters running -- otherwise the batteries freeze and then the vehicles wont start!! haha, and then there is the snow to brush and shovel off the vehicles!! haha, and the winter is on!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've missed a lot this week! Trying to catch up before the new thread starts tomorrow. House interior is going to be painted next week. Lots to do to get ready. Guess I've just spent my free time knitting instead of being with KP!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, your neighborhood is absolutely beautiful! I wish we had had a chance to see it while in England. Maybe next time.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, your neighborhood is absolutely beautiful! I wish we had had a chance to see it while in England. Maybe next time.


It's a very leafy green suburb on the outskirts of London, about 12 miles South of the centre. It's built on part of woods and orchard lands that have a documented history going back to the Roman occupation. In my road are the tiny 'Litttle Woods' of 7 acres (2.83 hectares), about a furlong away are the 'Big Woods' that extend for miles along a ridge and from there one can see Canary Wharf and the BT Tower along with the whole of London spread out at your feet.

The strategic value of the location wasn't lost on the Romans, they established a _Cold Harbour_ on the ridge. The Romans ran their empire in a very clever way, once they had 'Romanised' a country and set up a civil authority they withdrew the majority of their troops from city centres and left day-today administration to the civil authorities, organised on the _Roman Model_. They then stationed small forces outside city centres in case they were needed to put down any trouble or rebellion. The area I live in was perfect for their needs, a wooded hilltop with open pastures in the valley, located above London, gave them good shelter from the elements, grazing for their horses, fresh water, fire-wood and the woods were filled with wild boar.

The value of the soil and it's proximity to London wasn't wasted on the next bunch of invaders, the Saxons established small-holdings and market gardens. Then, when William of Normandy invaded England in 1066 and rewarded his loyal supporters, his _Masters of Provisions_ snapped up the area and established a highly profitable farming community. The church a couple of miles from my home has been in continuous use since 1086 and was built on the site of an earlier Saxon church.

No great events ever happened in the area, it's just been continuously occupied for thousands of years. Walks through the woods and across the heath are pleasant, particularly at this time of year. Coins, odd bits of pottery and tack still surface from time to time, so if you're lucky you'll return home with a little treasure.

The Romans established patches of truffles in some of the woods, as well as planting high-yield cultivated varieties of some woodland shrubs, locals have been harvesting them ever since. Those who know what they're looking for have, I like going for a walk at dawn to collect wild mushrooms for brekkers; if I find a truffle for an omelette, it's a bonus!

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


It looks surprisingly similar to our northern states - I remember having to plug in our motor vehicles when I lived in northern Iowa. When we visited relatives up North, our kids wondered what all the plug ins and cords were doing dangling from the front ends of the cars - they believed there were electric cars back in the 70's.

But, we certainly don't have the history or the romance that you describe.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Amazing video! The way he changes moods so beautifully takes alot of work. I used to play. He makes me want to take it up again (I was never that good though). Thanks for sharing


DorisT said:


> If anyone would like a real treat, go to:
> 
> http://simoncallaghan.com/audiovideo
> 
> and listen to a wonderful concert pianist who performed on our trip to England on the Queen Mary 2.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, pictures are awesome. I can't imagine living in a place like that. I've reached a mile-stone on two of my scarves. It is a 16 row cable pattern which is repeated 32 times! The hood sounds difficult, but I'm sure it's like all patterns, go step by step. Finished another scarf and hat (except for the seam), so all the things I am making for Christmas is almost done. The only thing left to start is a beanie. The painting on my house begins Monday. It will be a mess! I have "popcorn" ceiling which they will be removing and also removing all of the wallpaper. I'm going very neutral throughout the house except for the kitchen. I'm painting it red! I think I will love it. I'll let you know how it turns out. Needless to say I'm a little stressed. I'm having Thanksgiving at my house and will have some cooking to do. Thankfully, everyone brings some of the food. Gotta go clean up, but I'll be back!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, pictures are awesome. I can't imagine living in a place like that. I've reached a mile-stone on two of my scarves. It is a 16 row cable pattern which is repeated 32 times! The hood sounds difficult, but I'm sure it's like all patterns, go step by step. Finished another scarf and hat (except for the seam), so all the things I am making for Christmas is almost done. The only thing left to start is a beanie. The painting on my house begins Monday. It will be a mess! I have "popcorn" ceiling which they will be removing and also removing all of the wallpaper. I'm going very neutral throughout the house except for the kitchen. I'm painting it red! I think I will love it. I'll let you know how it turns out. Needless to say I'm a little stressed. I'm having Thanksgiving at my house and will have some cooking to do. Thankfully, everyone brings some of the food. Gotta go clean up, but I'll be back!


Thanks Pammie, it's a nice area to live in. Ever more densely built-up heading North to the centre of town, but just couple of hundred yards heading South it's dense woodland and then fields and open countryside.

I'm sure both the scarf and the house-painting will turn out fine, both respond well to a methodical approach.

I'm waiting for _The Lad_ to arrive home for the week-end, bacon pudding for dinner tonight, _Great British Stodge_ to warm him up after a chilly ride!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, I know English pudding is different from American pudding, but it is still hard for me to comprehend bacon pudding! What is Stodge? I know you are looking forward to the weekend with The Lad. My Lassie told me last night how glad she was to live with me! And I thought she would move out soon! It's really ok, at least most of the time! We do get on each other's nerves once in a while.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, I know English pudding is different from American pudding, but it is still hard for me to comprehend bacon pudding! What is Stodge? I know you are looking forward to the weekend with The Lad. My Lassie told me last night how glad she was to live with me! And I thought she would move out soon! It's really ok, at least most of the time! We do get on each other's nerves once in a while.


Stodge is an English word that hasn't travelled, it means heavy filling starchy food; in my part of the country it usually refers to a pudding-type of dish, either sweet or savory and usually steamed.

I'm sure I've posted the receipt for bacon pudding here before, but no matter, I'll type it out again and post it tonight as a bonus with the bacon dish I was going to post anyway.

The Lad and his best friend were delayed by swimming practice, but should be home shortly. We're off down to the coast tomorrow for more Bonfire fun, this year's season ends on the 19th, then we can begin planning next year's!

Dave


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Pictures are beautiful! I particularly like the Rose walk. It looks like a very peaceful place to live. Thanks for sharing


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Pictures are beautiful! I particularly like the Rose walk. It looks like a very peaceful place to live. Thanks for sharing


It's a very quiet village on the edge of the metropolitan area, _Rose Walk_ refers to its location, the word 'rose' has the additional meaning of 'hill' in the old dialects of Southern England, the Borough Council eventually planted some rose bushes in the formal gardens; younger people complained they were confused and, alas, too busy playing with their computers to venture into the local history section of the library a quarter of a mile away!

Where I live is unusual because it still has two coaching inns, one for the route down to the coast, the other was the 'local' mail stop and still has both a post box and a public telephone in the car-park and on its property, instead of on the pavement as a reminder of its history and status.

It's fun walking along the road and discovering fascinating little snippets of local history, there's a story behind even the most mundane of details. It'something I'm always trying to impress upon my architectural history students, something doesn't need to be old to have a story, it merely needs to be there!

Cue much eye-rolling from _The Lad_ who has just polished off a whole bacon pudding, followed by two helpings of apple and pear crumble!

Dave


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Those are great pictures, Dave. It's too bad that John and I weren't able to attend a bonfire. I imagine the firehoses are ready and waiting?
> 
> What are the instruments carried by the two ladies in the 4th row down, 3rd row over? They look like tambourines.
> 
> ...


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Heeeeerrrrrrreeeeesss Ms. Izzy Bell. I have never given a pet a last name other than mine before, but Bell seems a good last name for an Izzy.
> 
> Sorry These are the only pictures I could get today with my little Tracphone camera. I included the darkest one, only to show that all four feet are white, plus the white on her face. Otherwise Izzy is black/gray/brown & rust. Hope you can see her pretty face.
> 
> ...


Dandylion, Izzy Bell is beautiful! So important to have a cat who makes an artistic statement!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Chayjan said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Those are great pictures, Dave. It's too bad that John and I weren't able to attend a bonfire. I imagine the firehoses are ready and waiting?
> ...


Yes, I know!! I had a beautiful pen pal from Nottingham when I was in high school. Never knew what happened to her. Do you or did you know someone named Joyce Rushton?? Her sister married an American soldier and she moved to California.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I've just opened this weekend's Tea Party with a couple of bacon receipts, hope you'll all join in for a good chat over a cuppa!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41989-1.html

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> bettyboop said:
> 
> 
> > This has all been very interesting. I have heard the name Guy Fawkes but didn't have a clue who he was or why I should even recognize his name. Probably never get to a Bonfire but what the heck, enjoyed reading about them.
> ...


Thanks for the pix & further explanations. Sounds energizing! Great activity for this time of year!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Oh, you are a go-getter! Good for you!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, the Rye Bonfires really light up the night sky!! The fireworks are all a wonder to see in the photos and must be spectacular in person!!!
> ...


Beautiful pictures. More refined than outlying areas here. Thank you!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Heeeeerrrrrrreeeeesss Ms. Izzy Bell. I have never given a pet a last name other than mine before, but Bell seems a good last name for an Izzy.
> ...


such a cute way of putting it. Thanks


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I know one often does not appreciate history until one is older (sigh) Pay attention in History class. btw I'm enjoying your little pieces of historical England.


FireballDave said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures are beautiful! I particularly like the Rose walk. It looks like a very peaceful place to live. Thanks for sharing
> ...


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everybody. I've been so busy I haven;t been on the forum much and I haven't even got caught up on the tea party posts. However, I do check my messages and tonight I got one from Maelinde, She asked me to say hello and pass it on to you all.

She has had three physical theray sessions and is scheduled for two more this week, She is having steroid shots to her spine on Thursday. She is going to be quite groggy from the meds and the general anaesthesia, but she really wants to post on the tea party. 

She said that she had a minor set back from overdoing things That;s Maelinde though.It takes something major just to slow her down and I don't think anything stops her.It will be great to have her back.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Hi everybody. I've been so busy I haven;t been on the forum much and I haven't even got caught up on the tea party posts. However, I do check my messages and tonight I got one from Maelinde, She asked me to say hello and pass it on to you all.
> 
> She has had three physical theray sessions and is scheduled for two more this week, She is having steroid shots to her spine on Thursday. She is going to be quite groggy from the meds and the general anaesthesia, but she really wants to post on the tea party.
> 
> She said that she had a minor set back from overdoing things That;s Maelinde though.It takes something major just to slow her down and I don't think anything stops her.It will be great to have her back.


I have been wondering what had become of her as she was very active on the Knitting Tea Party thread. I didn;t know who to ask, so I'm glad you've been able to give us news about her. Tell her we're thinking of her and look forward to seeing her avator showing up soon.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Hi everybody. I've been so busy I haven;t been on the forum much and I haven't even got caught up on the tea party posts. However, I do check my messages and tonight I got one from Maelinde, She asked me to say hello and pass it on to you all.
> 
> She has had three physical theray sessions and is scheduled for two more this week, She is having steroid shots to her spine on Thursday. She is going to be quite groggy from the meds and the general anaesthesia, but she really wants to post on the tea party.
> 
> She said that she had a minor set back from overdoing things That;s Maelinde though.It takes something major just to slow her down and I don't think anything stops her.It will be great to have her back.


Tell Maelinde I said hello. We miss her. My DH is receiving steroid shots in the spine, also, so I know what she is going through. I hope she'll be back with us soon.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I will be sure to forward your messages to Maelinde.She hopes that she will be able to come back soon and really appreciates all the good wishes.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Please include mine with those good wishes.



maryanne said:


> I will be sure to forward your messages to Maelinde.She hopes that she will be able to come back soon and really appreciates all the good wishes.


----------

